# Chapman Fall 2011



## Gordino (Sep 21, 2010)

I just thought I'd start a post to see if anyone else out there was working on their application for Fall 2011? 

Also, anyone have any idea about the constraints for the Reel?  It seems rather ambiguous.


----------



## random (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm doing it. My portfolio is done. I'm gonna apply for cinematography and editing.


----------



## Gordino (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm applying for directing. 

 Have you read the reel explanation?

_Applicants to the Directing and Cinematography  emphases are required to submit a reel of their work. Directing applicants should submit an entire body of work while Cinematography applicants can submit either an entire body of work or a compilation of work._ 

What's the difference between an entire body of work and a compilation?


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 4, 2010)

This simply means you have to submit a full film (start to end) while a cine ca submit various shots from their total reels (say 15 shots for 8 films)

So for you Gordino, You'll need to submit a full movie not just snippets of it.


----------



## Gordino (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Mark_V!

Now I just have to decide if I want to film something new or revisit a finished piece.


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 5, 2010)

if you revisit a finished piece make sure you are happy with it. If you are confident in your work on the final piece then use it. if you feel that you really want to do better or have a team that you believe will do better, then go for it.


p.s. the name's mike, not mark ^_^


----------



## Gordino (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry about getting your name wrong, Mike!

I think I'm going to have to create new piece, I believe my technique's improved enough to put together something better and obviously I want to put my best work forward.


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 5, 2010)

sure! that sounds great. If you feel confident and can get a team that can work with your vision then by all means, do your best.
and yeah, when u call me mark v I feel like i'm an ironman suit or something XD
it's just amusing


----------



## weezinsuffy (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello all - 

I will be applying to Chapman for 2011 as well, so it is a pleasure to connect with you.

I'm just starting my application now, how early before the priority deadline are you trying to get in? 

Did you take the GRE?  Anyone know if it's required for Fellowships? 

Best,


----------



## Gordino (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey there weezinsuffy,

I am trying for the priority deadline, but it's going to be a close thing for me, as I'm still going to be filming in January.  So really I'm aiming for the second half of January to have all of my stuff submitted.

I haven't taken the GRE as I understood it wasn't a requirement for film production.  Not sure about the fellowships though.


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 27, 2010)

The fellowships are based largely on need and badgering Alex Rose.

They are not going to cover a great deal, though.  You get, typically, 3,000 a semester in fellowship which offsets that amount of loans.  It means that you borrow that much less, not that you have that much more to potentially borrow to make living a bit easier.


----------



## Chai (Oct 28, 2010)

hey guys.. i wanted to know if there where any colleges offering  a masters in cinematography alone ?? i am quite sure i don't want to get into production.

please do help me with that !

thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 28, 2010)

Chai, Cinematography is an emphasis in itself. If you go to Chapman as a film production major, emphasis: Cinematography, then you'll be focused on cine.


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 28, 2010)

I think the confusion is over "producer" and "production."  "Production" is the actual making of movies at chapman - directing, editing, cinematography, sound design, etc...  "Producing" is the packaging, financing, and managing discipline.  A graduate from the former will be an aspiring editor or director or cinematographer (etc...) while a graduate from the latter will be an aspiring producer.


----------



## Chai (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot Mike and notroberttowne


----------



## maughtry (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm applying to Chapman for Screenwriting this fall. I'm just about completely done with my Dec. 1st deadline schools and after that I'll focus on finishing up my Chapman/BU apps which should feel like second nature this late in the game.


----------



## Jfilmz (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone applying for the MBA/MFA program?

How is Chapman in terms of Producing in the industry, reputable?


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 24, 2010)

as far as i know, the mba/mfa program for producers is pretty hectic. You have alot to do in the 3 years you're at chapman. you spend your first year at the b school, then your next 2 years at dodge.
I can ask a friend of mine who's a mba/mfa producer about what she thinks about it and also if it's well known or not, I don't follow producing school rankings, so i wouldn't know


----------



## Jfilmz (Nov 25, 2010)

Please do!  I would really appreciate it.  Trying to decide if I should wait a year and apply to NYU or USC or just commit to chapman.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll try to get back to you after thanksgiving since everyone's on break (maybe except the editors and sound designers who are finishing up the film)


----------



## Jfilmz (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome let me know.  Try, if possible, to get an unbiased review, hah!

Thanks again.


----------



## Hokie08 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi guys.  Thought I would introduce myself.  I'm applying for the MFA Screenwriting program.

Weezinsuffy, GREs are not required if you have a 3.0+ GPA for the last two years of undergrad.  This information can be found on the FAQ at: http://ftv.chapman.edu/apply/graduate/admission_faq/

Best of luck with applications, guys!!


----------



## maughtry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sent in all my stuff last night. I know it's not due for a while but it was the last of six applications that I've been working on and simply had to redo a few things I'd already done to finish it up (write a three page scene and a two page essay on why I love "The Searchers"? Done and done.)

Anyway, Chapman isn't my number one choice but it's defintiely appealing to me the more I read about it.


----------



## Max Keller (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I too am applying to Chapman.  Definitely going for their MFA program in Producing, but also considering the MFA/MBA program they have (I'll do the latter if I decide to take the GMAT).  I'll be honest, I just sent in my USC application and haven't even started on my Chapman one yet.  Thankfully we've got two months until it's due.  I'm gonna try to have mine done by mid-January.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Jfilmz (Dec 3, 2010)

What are you thoughts on the MBA/MFA vs the Stark program?

Would you wait an additional year to attend Stark or NYU's MBA/MFA over Chapmans?


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 3, 2010)

heya, I know I promised to get a review about the mba/mfa producing program. I'm still waiting on my friend to give me her opinions on what she thinks about the program. I'll try to post it as soon as i receive it.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 4, 2010)

DECIDED NOT TO APPLY TO CHAPMAN.
APPLIED TO CALARTS INSTEAD. APPLIED TO AFI WITH TWO DIFFERENT DISCIPLINES.


----------



## drenchedry (Dec 5, 2010)

To the guys enrolled in chapman. I wanted to know if during your course have there been any students who have transferred from other universities to chapman university? Does chapman university accept students transferring for the MFA program?


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 5, 2010)

i think chapman does accept transfers. try giving the office a call on monday.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm considering applying for Chapman screenwriting, but I'm curious about the deadlines.  The website says the final deadline isn't until April 1, and since I'm not applying for any fellowships I'm wondering if there's a drawback to applying later rather than by the priority deadline.  There are quite a few supplementary materials, and between those and the application fee I figure there's no harm in waiting until decisions for other schools come out in March (hopefully) before going through with the process for Chapman.

So, is anybody aware of possible reasons why I would want to submit the application by the priority deadline, other than just for fellowships?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 5, 2010)

When I applied the deadline was May 1.  I applied on April 20, got accepted, and got as much fellowship as anyone else.  So, no, I can't think of a good reason not to apply in March or so.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks notroberttowne--that's good to hear...


----------



## Jfilmz (Dec 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> heya, I know I promised to get a review about the mba/mfa producing program. I'm still waiting on my friend to give me her opinions on what she thinks about the program. I'll try to post it as soon as i receive it.



No worries Mike.  I appreciate you following up, speaks well of the student body!


----------



## drenchedry (Dec 6, 2010)

hey guys I wanted to know when is it that they accept transfer students? do they accept for a new semester or does it have to be from the start of a new year. Do let me know with whatever info you got, thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 6, 2010)

Give Chapman a call. They would be able to give you the best answers. Everything from if you can transfer, how much of your credits will transfer (if you have anything in particular), what is required to apply for transfer. Since we're all students here, you might find better answer straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Jfilmz (Dec 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> Give Chapman a call. They would be able to give you the best answers. Everything from if you can transfer, how much of your credits will transfer (if you have anything in particular), what is required to apply for transfer. Since we're all students here, you might find better answer straight from the horse's mouth.



Mike any news from your friend?


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 13, 2010)

heya,
unfortunately, I never got a reply from her. But I can tell you, that those who do the mba/mfa are really busy. you spend the first year in the B school and get real busy in your second year since you'll be doing thesis productions and such. I can guarantee that you will learn for sure and you will get alot of experience. That's about all I can tell you, any more than that from me would probably be BS.


----------



## Jfilmz (Dec 14, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I am applying to Chapman's MFA in producing, and I am extremely excited! I have finished my applications to AFI, USC, UCLA, and Columbia University, all for my MFA in Producing. Chapman is my last application, and my number one school I'd say. Of all of the MFA programs, this is without a doubt the best school that combines academic education/coursework with hands on, real world experience. The other schools are more concentrated in one or the other, but Chapman seems to be the most balanced, and it has the best facilities of all the schools. However, I would be honored to be accepted into any one of them of course.  

I have had so many questions throughout my application process, I do not know where to begin. A first question that has popped into my mind is once the applications are in, how long do we have to wait to hear back if we apply by Chapman's priority deadline of February 1st? On last year's Chapman blog, it seemed that people were waiting until May through August to find out if they had been accepted. If you're moving from another state or even country, how do you know whether to move or not? If you are not notified until as late as a week before school begins, this seems very stressful. 

Also, does anyone know how important working in the film industry is as a criteria for acceptance into any of the MFA programs? I am finishing a BFA Film Production degree and I have heard that going directly from undergraduate to an MFA program is hard to be accepted into. Does anyone have any opinions on this? I have done many fantastic internships in Los Angeles with prominent production companies and I interned twice at the Cannes International Film Festival. During my senior year I am lucky enough to have been selected as an Associate Producer of a feature film. This is just touching the surface on my passionate hard work.

If there are any graduate students at Chapman or any of the other schools who read this blog and are currently either in their program or have graduated, I would be interested in hearing what you have to say most of all about this last question.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok wow, you do have quite a bit of questions here. I'll see if I can answer it as cleanly as possible without going off on a tangent.
1) the priority deadlines are more in name than actual priority as far as I know. Your best bet is to actually call them. In my case, I applied for the late deadline and actually made the move to CA before I even knew my status. I would suggest either taking a trip to visit them or calling the office to find out. See if there is a reference of some sort that might tell you when they've made a decision. 
ALSO to note, use webadvisor to check your admission status. There are a series of statuses that you can see as to where they are with your application. Lastly, the office will know before webadvisor, so if you're at the point where your status goes blank on webadvisor, they'd probably have a decision by then.

2) I don't think that having live experience in the industry is a necessity to enter Chapman. The main thing is that they want you to have a good story telling ability and/or show passion in the art. I took a year off after I graduated my undergrad and did a few internships then applied. Some of my colleagues have no experience whatsoever. In the end, your application simply has to show that you either have experience and want to continue learning more OR have a passion that will make them believe that you will learn it from scratch even on your own time.

I hope all that helps.


----------



## Gordino (Jan 5, 2011)

Has anyone submitted their app for Fall 2011 yet?  I only ask because when I went to submit my reel at the online site, the only options for term applying is Fall 2010 or Spring 2011.  I tried to call Chapman but got transferred around until I reached an answering machine.  Anyone get an answer about which one we should use?


----------



## Gordino (Jan 6, 2011)

Just in case anyone needs to know, I got a response from Chapman about the director's reel submissions.  They said to just pick Spring 2011 and add a comment that it's for Fall 2011.  

They said that no matter what your video will be attached to your application and that they should have the problem fixed soon.

Anyone else submit your full application yet?  Chapman was the last one I had to do and now I I have to fill that void all of the applications took up.

Suppose I'll fill it with nervous anxiety waiting til March or April.


----------



## jackflag (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how long the Statement of Intent for MFA screenwriting applicants is supposed to be?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by jackflag:
> Does anyone know how long the Statement of Intent for MFA screenwriting applicants is supposed to be?



I can't find anything on this either, but I'd aim for around 1000 words.  That seems to be the norm.

However, something more urgent that just came up for me is what the "supplemental application" for Dodge College is.  When I click on the link that says it leads both to the Chapman app and the supplemental one (which are both required), I only get to the online application--which does allows me to submit supplemental writing assignments but mentions nothing of Dodge College.

So long story short, does anyone know if the online application (through "Apply Yourself") contains both the required parts...or is there a second application I'm just not finding?


----------



## Hokie08 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm 99% sure that the whole supplemental application is the part titled "Film School" in the graduate application on Apply Yourself.  I think it may only populate for those who select one of the Dodge College graduate programs at the start of the Apply Yourself application.


----------



## Gordino (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, everything is included in the online application.  The supplemental part will populate once you select it as Hokie08 mentioned.  The statement of purpose was the only part that was separate but it has it's own tab on the side.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Hokie08 and Gordino--that's what I thought but wanted to make sure.  Now I just have to fill it all out...


----------



## Hokie08 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome to see another Hokie on here!  Here's hoping for two Hokie/Panther hybrids come time for application decisions!


----------



## birdude (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm applying for the MFA cinematography emphasis, and I'm glad I found this thread.

I was wondering if any of you were having issues with the video upload section. When I tried to upload my reel, it told me that there was an upload size limit of 50 MB. Does anyone know what to do about that?


----------



## Max Keller (Jan 23, 2011)

Can anyone explain to me what the difference is between the priority deadline and the regular deadline?  I'm assuming that there's a smaller chance of getting in at the regular deadline, in addition to smaller grants/aid.  Is that true?  Are there any other differences?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by Max Keller:
> Can anyone explain to me what the difference is between the priority deadline and the regular deadline?  I'm assuming that there's a smaller chance of getting in at the regular deadline, in addition to smaller grants/aid.  Is that true?  Are there any other differences?



As far as I can tell, the only major difference is that for financial aid you must submit by the priority deadline.  In the FAQ, it does say you can "increase your chances of being admitted" by submitting priority, however I don't think it'll make too much of a difference if your application is solid.  Even though they say decisions are rolling, there's a thread on here where someone said their INTERVIEW was in July--and I know I saw on Chapman's page a definition of rolling as taking them around 2-3 months to process apps.  Still, I'm pretty much done with mine and will submit before February 1st (note that I'm applying for screenwriting so other disciplines might be different).

Also, to the earlier post asking about length of the personal statement, I don't see it on Champan's site anymore but in my "notes" I took on all these programs when I was considering where to apply, I have 2-3 pages written down so that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## birdude (Jan 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by Max Keller:
> Can anyone explain to me what the difference is between the priority deadline and the regular deadline?  I'm assuming that there's a smaller chance of getting in at the regular deadline, in addition to smaller grants/aid.  Is that true?  Are there any other differences?



This is from Chapman's graduate admissions web page: 
"Priority Application Deadline: February 1, 2011
Students who apply by the above deadline will receive first consideration for  
admission and fellowships. Applications received after the deadline will be considered on a space available basis."


----------



## Gordino (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey birdude, I ran into the same problem with the video size.  I had called the university and asked if there was any restrictions and they told me me "no", so was surprised to see that same 50 Mb cap when I went to upload my director's reel.  All I did then was simply go back and render my reel at a lower bitrate (I used .flv for the best quality I could get)and got it to just 49.8 Mb and it uploaded just fine.


----------



## birdude (Jan 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by Gordino:
> Hey birdude, I ran into the same problem with the video size.  I had called the university and asked if there was any restrictions and they told me me "no", so was surprised to see that same 50 Mb cap when I went to upload my director's reel.  All I did then was simply go back and render my reel at a lower bitrate (I used .flv for the best quality I could get)and got it to just 49.8 Mb and it uploaded just fine.


Yeah, that is a strange cap. I e-mailed Chapman over the weekend, and they told me I could mail them a DVD directly.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 28, 2011)

Heya,
I would suggest you encode your video for quicktime as a .mov extension and preferbly with a more common and widely use codec than flv. If you have the means to, try using Sorenson Squeeze to encode it with H.264. It should put your reel below the 50mb cap easily at 720p.


----------



## random (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, I've applied for Cinematography. I've been struggled to choose editing or cinematography before, and finally I picked Cine since I've been a editor for so long and I want to change my view. Also I heard that it's admitted to change your emphesis after first year.

I've sent all of my suppelmental materials in December last year, but it turns out that the transcript was not delivered to the right address (by some unknown reason), so I have to resend the documents, hope they would recieve it before the priority deadline.

Hello Mike V, so glad to see you still helping others and answering questions. You really gave great amount of useful information to us. Hope I could meet you in person if I was admitted 

Now I check my email at least twice everyday....


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 30, 2011)

The ability to change emphasis after the first year is theoretically there, but they allow it very infrequently.  Going from one nondirecting discipline to another is a lot more likely than moving into directing, though, so keeping cinematography and editing on the table is a lot more likely than moving into directing.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 30, 2011)

Heya Random, good to see you applying for cinematography. 
As to your point about changing emphasis, you should be aware that most of the changes usually go towards being a director or sound designer to editor.
there are a few interesting ones like sound designer to screenwriter and sound designer to cinematographer. I'm sure you can probably make your case to go into editing if you so feel like doing so especially since it's such an atypical transition choice.
I'm always willing to help as long as you ask for it and I have time (i'm pretty short on it this semester though, 3 day a week internship at a post house in Santa Monica, and 2 days of class and post production when it happens). Email always works though. My phone checks my email every hour so I try to get back to people by the end of the day.

this goes to all of you guys that are interested in applying to chapman, you're all welcome to send me a message and i'll try to answer as best as possible, so i hope i can help you guys out somehow.


----------



## Hokie08 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot, notroberttowne and Mike_V.  I was reading through last year's forum and your responses there and here have both been very helpful.

I really appreciate the insight you have given us!


----------



## random (Jan 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> Heya Random, good to see you applying for cinematography.
> As to your point about changing emphasis, you should be aware that most of the changes usually go towards being a director or sound designer to editor.
> there are a few interesting ones like sound designer to screenwriter and sound designer to cinematographer. I'm sure you can probably make your case to go into editing if you so feel like doing so especially since it's such an atypical transition choice.
> I'm always willing to help as long as you ask for it and I have time (i'm pretty short on it this semester though, 3 day a week internship at a post house in Santa Monica, and 2 days of class and post production when it happens). Email always works though. My phone checks my email every hour so I try to get back to people by the end of the day.



Check emails by cellphone, quite a good idea! I almost missed the email from AFI cuz the hotmail just directly throw it into trash bin. Hope things would never happen again.

The idea of change the emphesis is from Filmschoolconfidential. But now I know it's not frequently happens. Anyway, it's meanless if I got rejection.

You must be very familiar with the post-production equipment and the regulation of the studio. Can I get the admission to use the post-production equipment if I'm not an editing emphesis student? Is there any limitation in this situation such as time limit of the types of equipment? I just want to sharpen my post-production skill while I can learn cine at the same time, is it possible?


----------



## Max Keller (Jan 31, 2011)

Just submitted my application.  And with that, I'm almost certainly done with applying to grad schools for the year.  What an experience.  I wish everyone the best of luck.  May we all end up at our dream schools.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 31, 2011)

@random:
you are welcome to use the post production suite as much as you want as long as you have priority over whoever is using the room or if it's empty. As a cine, I suggest you learn how to use lustre and symphony. This is where you'll be color grading your work and there is no class (that i know of) that teaches how to use it except for a short workshop.
One thing to note as well is that our editing professor Paul Seydor is always always willing to have people come to his 2nd and 3rd year editing class and participate. You will learn from him and he likes participation. The classes are on monday/wednesday/saturdays at 7am. so pick your day or come all 3.


----------



## random (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, that sounds really cool! I think I would always stick in the post production room. Are lustre and symphony both software for color grading and correction? Dose it require basic knowledge of the color spectrum and the tolerance of color and brightness on different materials? I believe it's the key to use it. The Help files can teach the users how to operate.

The editing classes are fairly early. I won't miss it if I'm in, lol~


----------



## saintman (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey,

 I am ashamed to say this but I am not finding the portfolio requirements for applying to Chapman in their website. It would be nice if you could put the url here or send me a pm ..

Thanks


----------



## random (Feb 5, 2011)

I remember the pdf file which indicates specific requirements can be downloaded from the page below, but it seems they've already removed it. Maybe the requirement is in the online application since they prefer applicants to submit portfolio electronically (but I sent the tape and DVD anyway).

http://ftv.chapman.edu/apply/g...ate/forms_deadlines/


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 6, 2011)

Lustre is specifically for color grading while symphony is pretty much the big daddy version of Media Composer. 

You NEED knowledge of how to color grade as well as the knowledge to calibrate a screen (students tend to mess with the screen and it can end up calibrated wrong).
I have to tell you that you will have to learn all these things by yourself unless you can catch one of those workshops.


----------



## random (Feb 7, 2011)

Seems it's not a easy job to learn it by help files. How can I catch the workshop then? Can I find some kind of poster of these workshops?


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 7, 2011)

they'll be posted up on the weekly newsletter from school. just read the Chapman Slate. it usually tells you. that and the TVs around dodge that show want's happening.


----------



## solojones (Feb 11, 2011)

For the record, Lustre is an insane thing for a film school to have. The suite costs a million dollars, and we have two of them. This is THE top of the line industry color correction suite. No other schools have it. People in the industry can't believe we have it. As a post person or a DP, being able to learn it is a hugely marketable skill.

Personally, I'm a director and I still want to learn Lustre. And yes, we all have access to the post production facilities, 24/7.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 12, 2011)

exactly, solojones hit it right on the head. 
and as she said, it's open 24/7 so you're welcome to try to learn it whenever you are able to.


----------



## pairodocks (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: MFA - 
Does anyone know (approx. date) when Chapman notifies applicants on acceptance and by what method (mail/email/call)?


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 12, 2011)

If it's like years past, the dates are going to be really fluid.  Because of how long Chapman accepts applications and the rather indefinite number of admittances, it can vary wildly.  I've heard of people being admitted as early as mid february and as late as mid july.  Also, if you applied for anything other than directing, don't be disheartened if you aren't asked to interview, because in the past they haven't interviewed most of the non-directing students who get admitted.


----------



## pairodocks (Feb 12, 2011)

@notroberttowne -
Thanks for the info. I applied to "Directing" for Fall 2011.


----------



## pairodocks (Feb 12, 2011)

@notroberttowne - 
I didn't read all of your posts. Do you go to Chapman?


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 12, 2011)

I do.  Second year graduate screenwriting.


----------



## pairodocks (Feb 12, 2011)

@notroberttowne-
Can you share a little bit about your experience there, the curriculum, class size, collaboration, culture, etc.?

Also, do you happen to know how many they admit to "Directing"?  Is it the same amount for "Screenwriting"?

Thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 12, 2011)

the amount of people accepted for each discipline is relatively different. each year the class size fluctuates, so there's no real way of determining how many are accepted.
in my year, there was 24 or so editors, but this year there are something like 15 or 18.


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 13, 2011)

they're trying to get class size down a bit, so they say they're only taking 15 or so in each discipline, but then they don't really stick to that.  They are getting a little smaller, but if there are 20 applicants they like they'll take 20.  Or more.

In my year there are 21 directors and 23 writers.  There were 24 or so of each discipline accepted and then people vanished.  

As for the program...  well, I'll say only that there are kinks that there's some effort to work out.  I'm not in a great mood to go much deeper into it without potentially scaring folks, so I'll just leave it at that.  It's not an old program, and it doesn't know what it wants to be yet in a lot of ways.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 15, 2011)

He's right.
There is a discrepency in that, as far as I have been informed, Dodge tells the admin that they want X amount of people and the admin goes ahead and adds about 8 more to that number. So basically in this case, it is simply the administration that stepped on Dodge and enrolled more students to get more money.


----------



## random (Feb 16, 2011)

to Mike_V:
Seems it's kinda easy to get the info. The matter is whether one have enough time or energy. Surely it's hard for anyone to learn so much things.

to solojones:
I can't wait to learn this million-dollar suite. lol~ it's more exciting that it's open 24/7. So it's always been occupied since many of the students want to learn it, is it?

to notroberttowne:
What do you mean by _without potentially scaring folks_? You think the classmates is not hardworking enough, or the faculty is not as good as you expected? What kind of problems exists in the programs?


----------



## random (Feb 16, 2011)

I just read a note on the Web Advisor:
_When your status in WebAdvisor changes from Decision Pending, it signals that a decision has just been made. Admission decisions are only provided through the mail. _

Does it means they send physical mails only? Do they also send emails?


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 16, 2011)

The faculty, generally speaking, is fine.  Like anywhere else there are teachers you're going to like more than others and teachers that are going to be more involved than others, but by and large they're good.  The students are generally pretty good, too - although I still think they're letting too many people in because class size is sometimes a problem.

The administration, though...  

They alter the programs with no notice or student input sometimes and they seem to have an attitude about the direction the school should be moving in and who should be directing it that's not exactly egalitarian.  All of this would be fine if they didn't repeatedly claim to want student input and then repeatedly dodge actual attempts by students to be a part of the process (or even to be in a position to learn about changes before they're revealed to students in emails - often after it's too late for students to act).

As I said, I don't want to scare people off because these things don't happen all the time - but I've been involved in the creation and recognition of a graduate student organization for all of my second year and all we've gotten is one meeting and a lot of lip service - hopefully we'll have something in place so that next year things will be a lot better.  It's a young program, so...  growing pains.  It is also a program with great facilities and teachers, though.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 16, 2011)

pretty much what notroberttowne said is the idea. The thing with Chapman is that we have great great great resources, but because the school itself is new, the admin is still not as adept at handling the program yet. 
In the end, it is up to you to make the best out of your experience here. You will be going beyond your duties as whatever emphasis you are, but in turn you will learn alot more.
@ random: what that means is that they will send you physical mail only. BUT if the status "disappears" then that means the admin should know the status and you can probably give them a call.
Also in regards to getting info, yes it is easy to get the info, but learning how to do it from that info is a completely different story. Most professional programs are intentionally hard to learn. It's their way of saying, if you really wanna be a professional at this program, you better make the effort to learn it because once you get over the steep learning curve, you will be good at it.
finally, in regards to the post suites, this is highly dependant on when you want to access it. You will have a much higher chance in the beginning of the academic year. Towards the end of each semester, you need to be hunting for the room with a nose like a shark hunting blood. The suite is kinda busy towards the beginning of spring since the 3rd years will still be working on their thesis films so it wont be as easily accessible as the beginning of the fall semester. 
The use of the room is also based on the heirarchy of the project as well. Thesis>Cycle>321>everything else. (roughly)


----------



## random (Feb 19, 2011)

@ notroberttowne:

I believe the problem of administration would be less and less. I remember the administration of my undergrad school is quite horrible. They often quarrels with students. Everybody hates to get in that room. But after the dean once talked with them seriously, they began to smile. At first we even felt so strange and uncomfortable when we saw them smiling at us.

Anyway, although it may cause pains....it's still not a big problem. Teachers and equipments are what we have more contact with, they are the key aspects of the program.


@ Mike_V:

Learning curve, excatly! I remember learning After Effects 5.1 with an older version tutorial. It's interesting at the beginning, but painful at the middle. After that, things become fun again. 

Physical mail only...I just hope the mail won't be lost when it's crossing the pacific ocean. It more safety for them to send an unofficial email as a backup.

I heard that the average age of AFI graduate students are 27 while FSU students are in their late twenties. How old is the average age of Chapman MFA students? Are the international students rare in this program?


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm probably assuming that the age range for our class is something around 27.5 or so. 
International student's aren't really rare. We get people from all over the world but the class size is small so in the end it's not too many people. We're small enough to know each other though. there is no "school so big you're all strangers" mentality.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I just returned from Los Angeles from my interview at AFI, and it went so well! There's not one thing I wish could have gone better about it  As I was boarding the plane to LA, I received an e-mail with an interview to UCLA's Producers Program. From all of this excitement it has got me thinking-- does Chapman conduct interviews for the Producers program specifically? 

Thanks so much, and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 19, 2011)

As far as I know, there isn't, but I'll check in with some of my producer friends and get back to you on that.
There's also the option of a phone interview as well.


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 19, 2011)

I also can't answer definitively, but it's been my experience that the only students who were interviewed were directing prospects.

Also, about the administration - the reason I wanted to dodge the topic entirely is because I'm one of the handful of people actively trying to get that meeting with administration.  So while I hope it'll be smooth and nice, I'm one of the most frustrated students here with the whole process - so take what I say about that with a huge grain of salt.  A more reasonable issue is that they class offerings and schedules can change quickly and it sometimes makes you angry because it can really cause problems...  but this is not, again, something that happens a lot - just, when it happens at all it feels like too much if you're on the receiving end.


----------



## random (Feb 19, 2011)

@ Mike_V:

27.5, wow it's specific~ It's happy to know that I'm not too old to back to school, but just hit the average age, lol~

Small classes are great! people learn real things from small classes. Film is all about cooperation, it helps to build connections!


@ notroberttowne:

I see, the administration is your nemesis. lol~
It would be better as time goes by. 

By the way, what's your emphesis?


----------



## random (Feb 19, 2011)

By the way, I remember the school provides $5000 fellowship for about 30 selected students. Gianne Diosomito told me it doesn't require additional materials for this financial aid. Do you know the requirement or the standard of it?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there,

How is everyone doing, eagerly awaiting an answer from Chapman?!  I'm a producing applicant & I simply cannot wait to hear back!


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 25, 2011)

> By the way, I remember the school provides $5000 fellowship for about 30 selected students. Gianne Diosomito told me it doesn't require additional materials for this financial aid. Do you know the requirement or the standard of it?



sorry no idea. I didn't get the fellowship so I couldn't tell you anything about it.


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a screenwriting student for another few months.  

As for the fellowships, there was no additional paperwork involved when I applied - just a check-box on the financial aid form I think, about whether you want to be considered for fellowships.

I'd contact someone at Dodge to see if that's changed, but applying for and getting a fellowship wasn't tough when I got in.  After you get accepted, make sure to get a hold of the grad chair and let her know that you're after a fellowship.  They were pretty good about extending the fellowships to most everyone who pursued them in my year, I think.  Whether that's changed or my perception is correct, though, I can't say.


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 25, 2011)

UCFfilmgirl, I'm a producing applicant too, waiting to hear back from them as well.  I'm assuming that because we're still only about 3 1/2 weeks past the application deadline, we've still got another few weeks until we hear back at all.

I saw that you applied to AFI, UCLA, and Chapman.  Anywhere else?  What's your top choice?


----------



## RJDee (Feb 25, 2011)

Max, if this year is anything like last year, calls for interviews should begin in mid-March. And the waiting game begins anew.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Max,

Lovely to meet you. I applied to AFi, UCLA, Chapman, USC, and Columbia University. Getting a rejection from USC wasn't fun, but I honestly wasn't that bothered by it at all because it was not my top choice or even my second choice. When I went there I did not have a great feeling, not nearly as amazing of a feeling as when I went to Chapman for example. 

I'd say Chapman is my top choice, but UCLA is a close second, AFI third, and Columbia fourth. However, this is just a rough list. Once I start hearing back from schools I will have the huge task of doing as much research as I can and speaking to as many current students & faculty as I can before I make my final decision of where I want to go for my MFA in Producing. So, the list could of course change, haha  I have  a Skype interview with UCLA on Wednesday, I'm so excited! I actually flew across the country to Los Angeles to have my AFI interview in person a few weeks ago, and it went so so well-- there is actually not one thing I wish I could change about my interview experience, it went that well! I am sure my UCLA interview will go just as amazing as my AFI one.

What about you, Max? What's your top choice and why? Any info. you're willing to share I'd love to learn more about you.


----------



## random (Mar 1, 2011)

@ notroberttowne:

Wow, the policy sounds great, and it's so good for you to get the fellowship. I'm not quite sure about, as you said, they allow student to apply for the financial aid only after accepted, or only after the enrollment? And as you mentioned _pursue them_, do you mean that I could write an email to the grad chair and express my hope for the fellowship? 

BTW, I have kept checking my web advisor twice a day for a month, and I'm nervous in each time I logged in, lol~


----------



## Gordino (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm with you on that, random.  I check my Web advisor every day as well even though I know it's too early to rationally expect any change!  My only hope is that since the whole admissions process was online this year that they'll be able to send out decisions earlier than years past.


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea, I'm pretty interested to here more about the whole fellowship, assistantship, financial aid process. I have NO idea how it works.  Can anyone enlighten me?  I would appreciate it!


----------



## random (Mar 1, 2011)

@ Gordino: 
Yeah, it makes life full of expectation, lol~
Sounds like you've been applied before?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 2, 2011)

Random, I haven't applied before this year but I've been following the admin process for a couple years now in preparation for this.  I would have applied earlier if I hadn't been in the Army but I've wanted to attend Chapman since a visit there back in 2000, so this is a long time coming.  Now it's down to the wait and it's just killing me!


----------



## random (Mar 2, 2011)

@ Gordino:
So Chapman is your dream school, isn't it? You've been waiting for such a long time, you deserve a good result. And I remember most of the Universities provide special treatment for people who attended the military.
What's your experience of the visit in 2000? I mean, Chapman wasn't one of the top film schools ten years ago, they received the multimillion grant in 2004 and move the program into Marion Knott Studio not until 2006, most people apply Chapman is because it's superior facilities and great program. What aspect of Chapman made you so impressive to the school?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 2, 2011)

I was out in LA visiting some friends and happened to run into some Chapman film students on location.  I started talking with them and they invited me to the campus.  When I went, I just fell in love with the "feel" of everything.  I met with other students and even several of the faculty and found them all very down to earth and extremely generous.  The whole thing just felt right.  Since then I've followed the programs expansion and read everything I could on it and it's only helped solidify my desire to be a part of it.  Hopefully the admissions committee feels allows that to happen.


----------



## MacyK (Mar 2, 2011)

First post here. Been lurking for a while.

I'm a producing applicant, and I got a call tonight from Alex Rose. Was busy so I wasn't able to pick up, but she says she'd like to chat tomorrow. Anyone else get this call? If you answered, what kind of questions did she ask?

I'm taking this as a good sign, but I'm super nervous. 

Good luck to everyone else applying to Chapman programs!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi MacyK!

I'm also a producing applicant, but I have not received a call just yet. I am quite confident that I will  Is your last name in the beginning or the end of the alphabet? Does your last name start with a K? Thank


----------



## Gordino (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard any rumblings from Chapman yet regarding Film Production, for an interview or otherwise?  Anyone called them lately?


----------



## MacyK (Mar 3, 2011)

My username is misleading - my last name actually begins with a P. I'll let y'all know what the call's about/how it went this afternoon!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. I'd love to know what the call is about, if it's an interview, etc. Best of luck!


----------



## random (Mar 3, 2011)

@ Gordino
You must be working really hard for this day. Wish you make it. Maybe we'll have chance to make films together.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 3, 2011)

Random,
  Thanks.  It's certainly been a crazy ride.  I hope you can make it in too as I'm looking forward to meeting you and all the great people on this forum.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

MacyK,
How did your call with Alex Rose go?  Did it actually happen?  Have you ever visited Chapman?  If so, when, and did you get a tour with one of the graduate assistants?  Also, what did you think of the facilities there?  Have you applied to any other MFA producing programs? If so, which ones?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

For the producing MFA applicants out there, would you choose Chapman over AFI or UCLA's producing program if you were accepted to either of those other schools, and if so, why?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

I posted a question on the Columbia 2011 thread about 15 minutes ago about whether anyone could tell me who the notable alumni are of their MFA program, and within a few minutes, I got two answers with internet links and a laundry list of fantastic graduates, including Katherine Bigelow, etc.  I'm curious if anyone knows who the notable alumni are of Chapman?  Have any Chapman alumni ever been nominated for any film awards, and if so, who?


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really, no.  But that deserves some explanation - the chapman conservatory has only existed for about a decade.  I think we're on the cusp of having some names to drop, but it's impossible to compete with the schools that have been around for fifty or more years.  

Colin Hanks went here for a little while, but that's about all we've got right now.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 4, 2011)

Notroberttowne,
Thanks for the info.  I wasn't aware that the "great" Tom Hanks' son was a student at Chapman.  Did he attend as an undergraduate or graduate student?  Did he graduate or transfer out?  Do you know if he turned down the "in" he could have gotten from USC (through his dad's good "pal")?  Or, did he actually end up transferring out to finish at UCS? From the positive and negative comments that you and "Stage Mom" wrote about her daughter being accepted last year, it sounds like you guys are glad you made your choice to go to Chapman.  But, the million dollar question is did you (or Stage Mom's daughter get a chance to turn down any of the other graduate school programs?  I've heard that UCLA's screenwriting program is really great, but that the other disciplines, especially producing is not that good there.  What's your take on that?


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a grudge against UCLA, but that's neither here nor there.  The truth is that if I had applied to any other programs, gotten in, and turned them down I might be regretting it - but I didn't (except UCLA, where I was ultimately rejected).  I'm in the screenwriting discipline at a school that is pushing very hard to have a director "break out" and has amazing faculty and facilities for production.

Is the program worth being a part of?  Absolutely.  Is it on par with USC or UCLA or Loyola right now?  No.  It is dynamic and it is new, though, and I think it could be absolutely elite very soon.  Maybe even next year if some of the current students are able to influence issues we're facing now.  But if I had been accepted at USC or UCLA and chosen chapman instead, I would honestly regret that choice now.

However, if I were a production student or a producer, I suspect I'd feel differently.

As for Colin Hanks, I think (and could be wrong) that he was here for undergrad and left for Loyola...  and he may have left there as well to pursue acting full-time.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Notrberttowne,
Thanks for your very candid and open feelings about Chapman's Film MFA program.  You seem like you're a very conscientious and caring person who wants to help other student filmmakers know as much as possible about their "dream" schools before they make a commitment.  It's too bad there aren't other students at Chapman who take the time you do to express their feelings so that prospective students can get gain a broader perspective of opinions to help them.  It is apparent that you are proud of Chapman and what it is trying to accomplish.  In addition, because your posts seem to range from the positive to the negative, it is also apparent that you are attempting to be as objective as you can from your perspective.  But, if a prospective student has the uniquely wonderful "problem" of being accepted into two or more of the top film schools, such as UCLA, AFI, USC, or Columbia, what advice do you offer them to make their decision?  What if they really like Chapman because: 

- they have "trailblazer" personalities and enjoy the thrill of being a part of helping Chapman move up in the ranks of the top film schools.  (Or, they like the idea of being a big fish in Chapman's small lake, vs. being a small fish in USC's or UCLA's big lake.), 

- they are excited by Chapman's incredible, state-of-the art facilities (including its million dollar plus color correcting suite that no other film school has, or its foley sound effects studio, or the quality of its editing equipment, or its motion capture system), all of which are open 24/7 to its students (unlike many of the other top film schools).  While all of these elements may be critical to a directing or cinematography student, what about the screenwriting or producing students?

- Chapman has high quality professors, especially those who have transferred from the other notable film schools (e.g., AFI). Although some of these high quality professors have come to Chapman because of Alex Rose's influence on them is this an indication that Chapman is on the verge of "breaking out"?

- Chapman's MFA program offers a well-balanced focus on creating the "total filmmaker," where real-world, hands-on, experience is integrated with academic theory in the right proportions, and where all students must take classes in the various disciplines of filmmaking before they are able to specialize in their chosen discipline (in the second year),

- Chapman's graduate students own the films they create (while none of the other grad film schools do),

and many other reasons (e.g., Chapman will be the only school in the country that has its own backlot).  

What do you say to these prospective students when they come back at you with:

- Chapman doesn't hold publicly-announced annual film festivals as does AFI, UCLA and Columbia (in NY as well as in LA) to "showcase" their students' films.

- Chapman's Conservatory of Film NEVER appears on any lists (US News and World, Princeton Review, or any other lists anywhere) as one of the top film schools in the U.S., and, even more so, if you tell people who aren't in the "know" that you're a grad student at Chapman's "Conservatory of Motion Pictures" they get responses like, "where's that" or "that's nice".  Why is Florida State University or University of Texas-Austin's MFA film program's (not to mention Loyala's as you have), for example, almost always listed in the top 10 film schools, but Chapman's Conservatory of Motion Pictures is never mentioned?  UCLA has been criticized for "riding on its reputation" and for not marketing itself enough, but what is Chapman's administration doing to even get its name on the lists of top film schools?

- Chapman doesn't seem to have the direction and focus that the other top film schools offer, or that (being that Chapman's program is only about a decade plus old) its administration doesn't seem to really know where it wants to "go" as a film school (which are some of the criticisms you have expressed in your posts).

- Chapman's mentors programs only just began in 2009 and is getting off the ground, and doesn't get the top people in the disciplines of the film industry to serve as mentors as does AFI's, USC's, Columbia's and UCLA's mentor programs. 

- Chapman doesn't have the alumni contacts, internship and film industry networking opportunities that the other top film schools offer, and therefore, when a Chapman MFA graduates, it's pretty much left up to the graduate to make it on their own (unlike UCLA where interning is a mandate throughout their two year program, or like Columbia, where interning for a production company or film distribution company (for creative producers) is mandatory in the third year of their MFA program).  For example, why does UCLA have an internship coordinator at their film school where companies send internship opportunities are regularly posted and e-mailed to their students almost every day and Chapman doesn't offer this to its MFA students?

- Chapman doesn't offer its prospective students any kind of formal interview process while AFI, UCLA and Columbia, et. al. do?  Why does UCLA, for example, go to the extreme of offering its finalists a list of five elements they want the candidates to discuss at their interview, but Chapman doesn't even offer a formal interview process that might help to promote Chapman's exclusiveness and reputation?  Why has it been subtly hinted by some who have posted on this blog in past years (i.e., "Chapman Fall 2010") that when a prospective MFA student visits Chapman for a tour of the Dodge College, the graduate assistant may actually be informally "interviewing" that person during the tour and then writing up their comments and opinions about that person afterwards? 

- Chapman's February 1st "priority" application deadline, appears not to be taken seriously by Chapman's administration (except, possibly, for the fellowships that it may offer solely to its priority applicants), and that based on a review of prior year "Chapman Fall 20XX" blogs on this website, Chapman seems to purposely wait until after USC, UCLA and AFI's acceptance announcements in mid-March to notify very few of its priority applicants that they've been accepted, during the third and fourth weeks of March, while the majority of Chapman's acceptances are offered after its "regular" application deadline on April 1st?  Why does Chapman postpone notifying some of the priority applicants until May and June (or even longer) to notify them of their acceptances or rejections? Doesn't this downgrade Chapman's acceptance process to the status of the other "technical" film schools, such as the New York Film Academy at Universal Studios, CA or Full Sail in Orlando, Florida, or Columbia College (Chicago or Hollywood) who have June 30th deadline (for obvious reasons)?

What do you tell the people who have applied and have had the incredible fortune of being accepted to one or more of the other top film schools, but who are really hung up with truly not knowing what to do because they really like Chapman for several reasons?  Do you tell them to try to speak with as many current MFA students Chapman and the other school(s) they've been accepted to in order to try to make their decision based on a cross-section of as many student opinions as possible?  Do you tell them to look again at these schools' web sites and marketing documents extremely carefully, but this time, they should try to strip away the "advertising rhetoric" and attempt to compare the "essence" of how each school teaches someone to be a "total filmmaker" (e.g., focusing on concept development and acadmic theory, or practicing the craft by hands-on experience of making film after film after film, or a combination of all of this)?  Do you tell them that they should rely on word-of-mouth opinions on which school is the best in their particular specialty discipline? For example, people say that UCLA and Columbia have the "best" screenwriting programs, that AFI has the best directing and cinematography programs, and USC has the best directing and producing programs.  Do these reputations stem from how many award nominations these school's students have received?  For example, if a producing applicant is accepted to USC's Peter Stark program, does this mean that they should not give attending Chapman's producing program a second thought?  Is that what the decision-making process should be about, or is there more to this?  Even more importantly, how should these students prioritize the positives and negatives of each grad film school?  

I realize that this post is extremely long and that it's a lot to ask of you, especially now that you're coming to the end of your second year at Chapman, to give your opinions on all of this.  But, given that you are both proud of Chapman and objective about your feelings about it, your opinions would be extremely appreciated by anyone who really would like to know what makes Chapman "tick" from the "inside".  In addition, while I realize that you may want to keep your studentfilms.com "life" anonymous, if you have any connections to the other MFA students at Chapman that you are close with or share your studentfilms.com connection with, do you think that you could ask them (optimally someone from each of the four major disciplines of directing, cinematography, producing, and screenwriting) to take some of their very precious time to post their opinions on what I have said in this post?  You "guys" have a vested interest in Chapman's present and future.  Therefore, any comments and opinions from as many of your classmates as possible would be very informative and would definitely go a long way to help people who are considering Chapman to make the best choice for them.

Also, in your last post on March 4th, you stated, "it is dynamic and it is new, though, and I think it could be absolutely elite very soon.  Maybe even next year if some of the current students are able to influence issues we're facing now."  Do you feel comfortable about elaborating on this?  Also, what makes Chapman "dynamic" in your opinion? What do you feel would make Chapman absolutely elite and how could that happen very soon?

Also, what do you make of "MacyK's" first-ever post on March 2nd about getting a telephone message from Alex Rose saying that she would like to "chat", and then MacyK disappearing again?  I wonder what happened to MacyK and why she wants to be accepted as a producing student to Chapman?  It would be great if she would give us some of her thoughts about the questions I've posted here today! 

Obviously, my post is intended to open up some very important positives and negatives about Chapman's MFA program that prospective candidates would definitely benefit from being aware of.  I want to thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for taking the time to read this very long post, which is intended to open up some discussion about some of the very important positives and negatives about Chapman, and even more so, for giving all of us who may have a future vested interest in Chapman the benefit of your thoughful and objective opinions.  In my opinion, you're an asset to your school because of the pride you demonstrate in this manner by wanting Chapman to succeed.  There's no doubt in my mind that it has all the making of a great film school and that you are correct that it could become a top film school in time. But, what do candidates do until that happens?

I would love hearing back from you and anyone who has opinions on this.  Let's open this up to everyone who has ever considered Chapman in the past or present, and who has or is currently attending Chapman or the other film schools!


----------



## Max Keller (Mar 6, 2011)

FilmSchoolDad, just so you know, UCLA students do own the rights to their films as well.  It's only AFI and USC that retain the rights.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a tall order to respond to, and I will fail to do it very thoroughly.  My nutshell answer is that all those things are true, the pros and the cons, and if you're aware of them when you make your choice, whatever that may be, it's at least a fully informed one.

Chapman's got a lot going for it - like most of these schools - and it's got some problems.  If you love the idea of helping to put a school on the map, if you are excited about working closely with writers, producers, and production students, if you don't want to live in LA but still want to be close enough to be "in" hollywood, if you want the freedom to take any class they offer without paying extra, if you want to have access to the most cutting-edge equipment at any grad school...  Chapman's probably the place to be.

But if you want a well-defined program that's tried and true or a school who's name will open doors for you or a place where the students and administration have established and respected means of communication then ...  you're just not going to find that at Chapman.  If that's what you're into, then you want USC or UCLA or NYU...  and even there, a lot of what you get out of your program depends on what you put in.

Chapman has a lot of problems, sure, but I'm confident that it's prepared me as well as I could be prepared for the career I'm going after in a few months.  If I'd had the choice to make when I was accepted, I might have chosen differently, but I think that the issues that would have led me down that path have been elucidated here in a way that they weren't when I was making my decision.


----------



## MacyK (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm still here. Been playing phone tag with Alex Rose. Hope to finally speak with her tomorrow.

I have never visited Chapman, and it is the only MFA Producing program I've applied to.

ETA. Have a Skype interview scheduled for Wednesday. Anyone else hear about interviews yet or have any advice?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 8, 2011)

*peeks in at the future Chapman Alums*

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone out there contact Chapman lately and see where in the process they are with admissions?  Historically speaking it looks like the first people start hearing from them in mid-March.  I was just curious to see if we can expect the same?


----------



## MacyK (Mar 9, 2011)

Just had my Skype interview with Alex Rose. It went well - definitely wasn't very formal. We actually talked about science/conservation (my background) wayyy more than we talked about film, which was interesting. Not sure if that was a good or bad thing. Overall, it seemed very positive. She said they won't be admitting right away, but they're just starting to meet people and we should be hearing in just under a month or so. Then gave me the contact info for people to talk to about housing, etc. If other producers have had interviews, I'd love to hear about them!


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 10, 2011)

That's great news, MacyK!!  The phone tag you had with her last week actually turned into a Skype interview this week!  You must have finally spoken with her this past Monday as you expected/hoped you would, and you used that time with her on the phone to schedule the Skype interview with her for only two days later.  That's simply amazing!  It's also amazing that you're the only producing applicant who has been fortunate enough to get an interview with her in the past many years.  And, considering that your Skype with her wasn't a very in-depth, film-oriented, conversation with her anyway as it turned out, it sounds like she has already made her mind up about you and the Skype was just a formality in your case.  After all, if she hadn't already made up her mind about you beforehand, why would she want to go through all the trouble of playing phone tag with you, then take additional time out of her busy day to personally schedule a mutually convenient time for a Skype interview with you (even though she could have asked her graduate assistant to contact you and schedule time with you for the Skype interview in the first place), and then spend even more time finding out how passionate you are about your background in "science and conservation" (vs the kind of in-depth discussions that AFI, UCLA and Columbia applicants go through in their interviews)?  Based on all of this wonderful news, you really shouldn't be wondering if your conversation with her is a good or a bad thing.  It's really obvious to me that there's a desk and chair already reserved for you at the Dodge College building with your name pasted on the back of it.

It's also possible that since you never visited the school, and Chapman's graduate assistant who would have conducted the tour with you didn't have a chance to "informally" interview you and then write up his/her comments about you afterwards, that your Skype interview with Alex was a way of compensating for that since all of the other applicants only get the informal interview on their tour.  If so, that would be another good indicator that you're getting in!

On the other hand, what Alex Rose told you about them not admitting anyone for another month is somewhat contradictory to what they've actually been doing in past years for those applicants they're absolutely sure of (i.e., before the April 1st regular application deadline arrives), such as "Stagemom's" daughter last year, for example.  Going back several years on Chapman's application blog indicates they have notified the first round of people of their acceptances starting any time from March 21st (at the earliest) to March 26th (at the latest).  Therefore, it's hard to make out whether Alex Rose was hinting that you personally won't be hearing for another month because they want to continue looking at people who apply after the April 1st deadline passes. Or, alternatively, does this mean that Chapman has decided to push back its acceptance notifications long enough to give all of their 'priority' deadline applicants -- who are, most likely, Chapman's biggest "fans" by being the ones who would really love to go to Chapman (or, even more so those who might choose Chapman over any other school they may be accepted to) -- a chance to hear whether they have been accepted to UCLA, AFI, Columbia U., Cal Arts, etc.  What would you do if you were accepted to AFI, UCLA or Columbia and you really wanted to go to Chapman because you have decided that it's the best place to be?  Would you take your chances and tell any of these other fantastic schools that you need another month to make up your mind because you really want to go to Chapman and you don't expect to hear from them until mid to late April?  Is there a reason why the MFA programs at these other schools aren't good enough for these fortunate people; if these people really want a graduate degree in filmmaking, should they just pass up any other offer they get pass? If that's the case, then you definitely deserve a spot at Chapman merely because you didn't apply to any other grad school.  However, it doesn't work that way for everyone. Just because people apply to the other grad schools doesn't necessarily mean that they wouldn't choose Chapman over these other schools.  I believe that the only masters film program that has a worldwide reputation of being so incredible that it would warrant someone saying "it's that school or nowhere else for me," and that would be USC's Peter Stark producing program.  In my opinion, USC's film production program is also great, but it doesn't necessarily beat the production MFA's at the other top graduate schools, including Chapman.  Given the fact that you haven't applied to any other grad film schools, you would never have the (fantastic) problem that other applicants might have.  You are not going to find yourself in the unfortunate position of being "forced" to turn down a spot at UCLA, USC, AFI or Columbia U. because you didn't feel that their MFA programs weren't good enough for you, and that Chapman is the only one for you.  However, for those applicants who are gifted and fortunate enough to be notified that they are also accepted to one of the other grad schools, and then they hear that Chapman puts off its decision for nearly a month, what do they do if they really would have chosen Chapman over any other school because of it being an incredible place?  Should these applicants turn down the other offers in the hopes that they will make it into Chapman one month later?  What would you do if you were in this position?  Since you only applied to Chapman, you may not know that USC has already announced their acceptances to their Peter Stark producers program, that AFI has announced that it will notify its producing program applicants on March 15th (next week), UCLA has told its interviewees that it will be announcing its producing program acceptances some time during the week of March 13th, and that Columbia has told the interviewees of its producers program that it will announce its decisions either the week of March 12th or the following week.  Given that it is highly likely that many of the applicants to these schools  are passionate and talented enough to be accepted to these schools as well as to Chapman, and given that Chapman might benefit greatly by "marching" to the same time schedule, at least for its 'priority deadline' applicants as these other prestigious schools, why in the world would Chapman intentionally throw away its chances of "siging" the students who are so talented that they are able to get into these other schools.  Could it be that the odds are so low that an incredibly talented student who is accepted into these other schools would ever choose Chapman over these other schools? Could it be that Chapman's view on this is that they don't see the need to rush into their acceptance/rejection decisions if they don't stand a chance of getting any of the people who are accepted to the other top-tier film schools?   I'm sorry to say that by postponing its decision on the priority deadline applicants Chapman continues to shoot itself in both of its feet, and this line of thinking will never elevate Chapman's stature as a film school, especially in the minds of film school academicians.  Personally, I feel that, for many, many, reasons, Chapman is an incredible place to learn the art of filmmaking, but I just don't understand why they keep making a mockery of their so-called 'priority' deadline! If someone who takes the time to apply by their February 1st priority deadline is good enough to be accepted, they should give higher 'priority' and respect to these applicants by notifying them either way or waitlisting some of them (if that's absolutely necessary). On the other hand, if a priority deadline applicant isn't good enough for Chapman, these applicants shouldn't have to wait until the so-called 'rejects' from the other schools rush to submit their applications by the April 1st regular deadline date.  As much as I really hate to say this given my belief that Chapman has so many positive things going for it, their admissions strategy is terribly transluscent and shallow: it is a strategy that destines Chapman to always be in the list of 'top 10' film schools instead of being elevated, in everyone's mind, into the 'top 5'.

In the final analysis, Alex Rose's statement that they "won't be admitting right away" doesn't surprise me because if it's true, it proves that there's one thing that Chapman has that none of the top five film schools have and that it is consistently unpredictable.  Unfortunately, I am sure that this is a bad thing, and I surely do hope that you're wrong about that -- for your sake and any other students who really want to be accepted to Chapman, but who won't be able to wait another month! 

I would really like to hear whatever comments you wish to make about Chapman.  But, most of all, why didn't you apply to other graduate film schools?  Why just Chapman?

I'm sure that many followers of this blog would love hearing your opinions and advice.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 10, 2011)

Gordino, 
You should give Chapman's graduate office a call and leave a message.  One thing is for sure, no one even knows how they make decisions to interview some people and not others for any of its disciplines.  It's amazing that if you look up UCLA's, Columbia's, or "AFI's" film schools in "Wikipedia," you can see how many applications they received last year and what their acceptance rates are.  I wonder why Chapman's Wikipedia listing doesn't disclose that information?

You're absolutely correct about people starting to hear from them in the third week of March in prior years.  However, MacyK's Skype interview with Alex Rose appears to shed some light on that subject for this year.  Sit tight and try to relax.  You've done the best you could and it's in the hands of the decision-makers now.

Chapman is great enough in so many ways that it is definitely worth getting anxious and impatient over. 

To what discipline did you apply?  Did you apply to any other graduate film programs?

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 10, 2011)

FilmSchoolDad,
  I applied to the production program for directing.  I'm reluctant to call mainly due to experiences in calling other schools for news and getting the standard "suck it up and wait it out" line.  I may call them later today just to see where the production admissions are at.

I also applied to USC and UCLA, though at this point it's not likely that I got into those programs.  Chapman is my first pick though I have to agree with ya, their admission policies seem to be in some disarray.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 10, 2011)

Gordino,

You make a valid point about not calling the graduate office as it would probably not tell you anything that you don't already know.  They will take whatever time they need to make their decisions.
I feel that a more important question you should call about is whether they have made all of their decisions yet as to which of the priority deadline applicants they will interview.  As you probably know, it has been stated on this blog and on Chapman's blog for the past many years, that interviews are usually only for the directing applicants, and that the screenwriters and producers program applicants never get interviews.  However, it seems like they are opening up the interview process to producing applicants this year (per MacyK), which may be a good thing because it definitely puts Chapman on the same playing field as some of the other top grad schools, such as UCLA, AFI and Columbia.  If only Chapman would do something that would elevate its so-called 'priority' application deadline to be more meaningful than just using it as the sole criteria for giving Fellowship rewards (which has also been contradicted by some people on this blog who got Fellowship grants even though they had applied by the April 1st deadline).  

Therefore, calling Chapman to find out if they have made their decisions about who will be interviewed and/or who will not be interviewed, and even more importantly, what is the expected time frame they will be conducting their interviews might give you a much better insight into the current status of their admissions process for the priority deadline applicants.

If you do call, let us know what you find out!


----------



## brian herzog (Mar 10, 2011)

Ola, i just found this thread and feel you guys could probably give me some advice. I havent applied yet to chapman, i'm cutting it close, but am about to film my 20 min short for the directing film production MFA. Do you know if they may find all the people they need in priority, or will they still review my app when its sent in a couple weeks. Also, please let me know what kind of skills and experience you guys have. I do small videos but having been doubting the possibility of acceptance, due to a lack of experience in the field. ANything you can tell me will help greatly.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll leave the other questions to others, but about applying late...

If this year is like the past, the school will not cap admissions.  They may say they're only accepting 14 people, but if they get three more strong applications they will take 17.  In the last two years they've taken about four more each year in directing than they intended to take...  so I don't think they'll have the full class from the priority deadline necessarily.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 11, 2011)

I talked to Mrs. Diosomito today and she said nothing's been decided upon yet and that decisions will start to go out at the end of March.  So...pretty much what we already knew.


----------



## Hokie08 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Gordino.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Gordino,
That's good news! I wonder what MacyK has to say about what you found out today.  Could it be that Mrs. Diosomito could be contradicting what Alex Rose told MacyK?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 13, 2011)

Last year, I only made two applications: MFA Screewriting at UCLA and Chapman, after getting an interview and later a rejection from UCLA, I gave up any prospects of attending grad school in the fall (UCLA was my first and only choice but I applied to Chapman just because I have an extra copy of college transcripts, lol)  and I got admitted and was notified in May. So, I went to the campus and gave myself an informal tour and was impressed by their facilities. Right now, I'm a first-year Grad, second semester student and if I'm to give my assessment of the program, I'd say I'm satisfied, but as of this time, I've observed that because of Chapman's top-notch facilities, there has been more focus given on the technical side of filmmaking and after watching a lot of student film production/shorts, IMO, majority of it could've used some improvement on the writing. I wish Chapman would focus more on the story, while they encourage writer-director and other discipline (cine, editing, sound, etc) collaboration, majority of the non-writing students like and prefer writing their own material and have the "auteur" attitude in filmmaking. So to all still waiting, don't get too anxious, in our batch last year, some were even notified of acceptance in August, a month before the fall semester started.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi saintelmosfile71,
Thank you for your comments.  I remember reading your posts on Chapman's "Fall 2010" blog last year.  Your comments, and giving more focus to the story/screenwriting elements of filmmaking (instead of just their unbeatable facilities), are very much appreciated.  Your comments seem to be right in line with those of "notrebrettowne's" comments.  (As you probably know, he's a 2nd year screenwriting student at Chapman.)

Did you originally apply to Chapman by their February 1st "priority" deadline?  I assume you would have given that UCLA's application deadline was the earliest (November 1st).  However, could it be that you ended up at Chapman because SO MANY of their applicants weren't accepted to their MFA production/producing programs, and I guess it took Chapman as long as May in your case (and longer, for many applicants) to get to your name on their list.  You went for the best screenwriting program in L.A. (Columbia is probably the best on the East coast), but you ended up at Chapman.  Are you sorry you're there.  If you're good at screenwriting, don't you feel that you bring your talent to Chapman?  Or, is it something else?

Nevertheless, from reading the Chapman blogs for many years, it seems like they are fairly quick to decide upon who they really want, and they make their announcements in March on those, with the producer's program coming first (it appears).  And, then, they announce their production choices in April and subsequent months, depending upon how long it takes people to make a decision about their acceptance offers.  Am I correct about this?  If you're not sure, could you ask around among your first year classmates who are in the producing or screenwriting programs when they were notified, and then get back to us on this?

Also, could you give us some insights about your experiences with working with the first (or second year) producing students?  Are they happy with their selection of Chapman?  If so, why?  If not, why?

Your comments are very much appreciated for anyone trying to make their decision as objective as possible.  THANKS!!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey filmschooldad, yeah I applied before the Feb 1 priority deadline, I think I submitted my application in January. In our batch, most of the first acceptances were announced in April and the discipline were mixed, but I noticed that majority were producers followed by directing, cine, editing, sound and film studies. As for screenwriting, the first acceptances were in late April. My interview with UCLA was in March and the rejection was in April. 

I am happy with Chapman but if I were to be given a choice between UCLA and Chapman, I'd pick UCLA. I took a directing certificate in their Extension program and though it's separate from their film program, I've developed a fondness with the place already. It's just that at UCLA, they allot some of the MFA screenwriting slots for their Professional Program graduates. I got an acceptance offer to their PP after my rejection to the MFA program. It is their way of getting to know the student since the faculty in the PP and MFA are the same. And to me it was a choice of either waiting 2 more years (one year for the PP and then another year to reapply for the MFA) or go to Chapman and have an MFA degree by that time. I simply chose the latter.  Most of the professors I've had so far in Chapman were really good and have extensive industry background. 

Again in our batch, there seems to be an equal number of directing, screenwriting and producing student ratio. The producers in our batch are always busy and they seem to enjoy what they're doing and since their program is 2 years, most of them are asked to produce some 2nd and 3rd year films. My working experience with producers have been good, especially when on set, they're always on top of things.


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am interviewing for the joint MBA/MFA program on March 31st.  Has anyone interviewed for this dual degree program before?  

Does anyone have any advice on what they might ask?  Any help would be much appreciated and best of luck to all of you as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 19, 2011)

> Right now, I'm a first-year Grad, second semester student and if I'm to give my assessment of the program, I'd say I'm satisfied, but as of this time, I've observed that because of Chapman's top-notch facilities, there has been more focus given on the technical side of filmmaking and after watching a lot of student film production/shorts, IMO, majority of it could've used some improvement on the writing. I wish Chapman would focus more on the story, while they encourage writer-director and other discipline (cine, editing, sound, etc) collaboration, majority of the non-writing students like and prefer writing their own material and have the "auteur" attitude in filmmaking.



In reply to your comment about chapman focusing more on the technical side and about other emphasis students writing their own stuff, I'd have to wholly disagree with you.
I suggest you come to one of Paul Seydor's class (the morning ones) and you'll see that Paul spends alot of the time in class tearing the students apart when he finds that the story is really lacking. Alot of the professors in production workshop 3 and 4 will ask more of the story and character over the technical aspects of it.
As to the note about Directors or other students writing their own script, this is often due to the fact that many of them had bad experiences with some screenwriting students. This is to note that it goes both ways, sometimes the director can't work with the screenwriter or vice versa. From my personal experience, the screenwriter I worked with (as an editor) essentially told the production team that (paraphrasing here) he wasted his summer working on a script that he hated and would rather work on his other stuff that is better. Especially because he believes that the script is already bad and he simply gave us his works piece.

So alot of this comes to the point where directors and producers often want to do work that they can put their vision into, not someone else's vision that they're forced to work on. This is from the perspective of an editor.

EDIT: This is also to add that my observations are based on what I experienced and what I've heard other key creatives talk about in class about their experience in working on a fall cycle film. Obviously we're looking at 2 sides of the coin here (Screenwriter's and Production Team POV).


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mike V,
Thank you very much for your objective opinions.  I agree that it works both ways, and everyone is entitled to their opinions, which are based on their experiences.
I would very much appreciate if you would tell me about the producers program at Chapman and what you've observed about the collaborative process between producers and directors and producers and screenwriters.  I realize that you're not in the producers program, but what are your feelings about it nevertheless?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, in terms of producers, they work very closely with the production team (specifically the director) from pre production till mostly picture lock. In our editing classes, Paul requires that the producer and director be there in class at the screening of their films.
I also have to note though, some producers are very hands on and will work with everyone to get the story, but some (and I will not name names here) prefer that as soon as the team is done with production that he/she couldn't care less to do anything about post. BUT! In general, producers seem to be very involved with the process from start to end.
In relations to producers and screenwriters, I couldn't tell you that because I don't deal with screenwriters in general because my comments in pre production are always filtered by the director who is usually the point person. 
I hope that helps.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike_V,
Thank you very much for your insightful answer.  However, in general, have you observed a mutual respect between the production team (specifically the directors) and the producers?  In other words, for the most part, have you found that the collaboration between the producers and directors is effective, or have you generally found the directors to be too hands-on, thereby limiting the producers' ability/freedom to get their job done to the best of their ability during the pre-production, filming, and post-production phases?

One of the reasons why I am asking this question is that there have been some comments made in the past on the AFI Fall 20XX blog about AFI's excessive focus on the director (almost to "god-like" status it has been said) at the expense of the other production team members. It has been said that, psychologically, this atmosphere at AFI has empowered directors, which has a tendency to under-mine or decrease the importance/role of the producers in particular because directors "don't need them as much" as they need the cinematographer and editor.  The same kind of negative comments have also been made by past screenwriter fellows at AFI.  I realize that you're not an MFA student at AFI, and you don't have any first-hand knowledge about that program.  However, your comments about this in regard to your experiences and the experiences of your classmates at Chapman are important to consider.

Also, a few other MFA film students currently attending Chapman have indicated on this blog that Chapman's administrators (i.e., the so-called "third floor" at Dodge) are insensitive and non-supportive about the production process, and they contribute to production scheduling and completion problems.  Would you care to provide any of your insights into any of this.  Obviously, this forum is not intended to create negativity in the minds of Chapman's current and future MFA applicants, but an objective commentary by you as one of Chapman's current students would be helpful to a prospective student's decision-making.

Anyone who knows Chapman's physical infrastructure knows that it is probably the best of all film schools anywhere.  No other school has the state-of-the-art facilities and equipment that Chapman does; no other school has one (let alone two) color correction suites that cost more than $1 million.  In addition, industry-insiders are realizing that Chapman's MFA program is up-and-coming, thereby enhancing its reputation.  However, what do you and your classmates feel are the intangible positives and negatives about Chapman?

Finally, I would greatly appreciate if you would enlighten me about your observations regarding Chapman's relatively new mentor's program?  What have you observed/experienced?  How would you rate this program?  How do you think your classmates would rate this program if they were asked?  Do the mentors have stature in the industry?  In other words, how effective is this program?  The other top film MFA programs have had mentors working with second and third year students for many years.  How does Chapman's program stack up?

Thanks, again, for taking the time to give your comments on all of these things.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, that is one super long post. I'll try to answer as best as I can.
1) Yes, there is alot of mutual respect between the production team and the producer. Often times, the producer is considered part of the production team. Their job is to make sure the set runs smooth and protected from outside interference. But as I have mentioned, some producers have a very hands off approach and those producers usually don't give a damn about the project as soon as production is finished. This is to say that it is not specific to the general program but to inform that there are those kind of producers out there.
2) At chapman, the team is pretty tight knit. we all know each other and we work very hard together. Even as an editor, I financially pithed in for the project because I believe that since I have equal ownership of the film, I should also financially shoulder my part of the production.
3) My opinion with the admin is that they're not insensitive and non supportive, but more like they have a disconnect with the faculty and students. They're still a little boneheaded with some of their policies, but I think they're working on it.

in regards to the mentor program, I know nothing about it, so I'd be lying to you if I said that I know anything about it. I hope that helps you out.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you very much, Mike_V. 

Does anyone out there who currently attends Chapman wish to comment on my questions or add to what Mike_V has said?  Is anyone out there familiar with the mentor's program?  Or, was it something that Chapman was thinking about but never implemented?


----------



## MacyK (Mar 21, 2011)

So has anyone else been interviewing? I'm getting kinda antsy here - whatever their decision is, it'd be nice to know soon!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 21, 2011)

I applied for directing and I haven't heard a word about interviewing or acceptance yet.


----------



## Hokie08 (Mar 21, 2011)

I applied for screenwriting and besides an email inviting me to the First Cut screening in Manhattan, I haven't heard anything yet.  Now that we're in the final stretch (hopefully), I'm checking my status on WebAdvisor a couple times a day!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything interview or otherwise from Chapman yet?  This time last year several people had had interviews and at least a few acceptances.  Anyone?  Anything?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 24, 2011)

Speak of the devil, I just got an e-mail from Chapman asking for me to tell them when a good time for an interview would be!


----------



## Hokie08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 27, 2011)

The interview went very well, I felt.  I talked with John Badham for about 25 minutes.  It was very informal and really felt just like he was just trying to see how I was as a person.  We talked about my video submission, what I wanted to study at Chapman, my history in the Army, the schools equipment, the gradual move to digital video, and the weather.  I was able to ask a few questions which he answered admirably. 

My last question was just how long it would be before I knew if I made it in or not.  He assured me things would be moving quickly now and I should know very soon.  He said he was going to pass my application to the committee with his very strong recommendation that I get accepted.  He said that if I got a call or e-mail asking me to come out and see the campus it would be an indication that I was in.  So here's hoping!


----------



## Hokie08 (Mar 27, 2011)

That's fantastic!  Congratulations!!


----------



## DJ (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats, Gordino.  I got my acceptance on WebAdvisor on April 1st last year, so you'll probably find out soon.  Good luck.


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 28, 2011)

I want to wish everyone the best. I'm at the end of my third year at Chapman. 

I popped in to see what the conversations were and to see how things were shaping up for the next group coming in. If you have any questions, please feel free to fire them off. I'll do my best to share my perspective, opinion about my experience at Chapman. 

Don't take it all too seriously. This is fun. ;-)


----------



## solojones (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey so I'm a second year director at Chapman and I thought I'd respond to the questions that Mike did.

1) I think relationships between producers and directors, like in the industry, are highly varied. Some directors are more controlling than others, it just depends. Personally I've had good relationships with my producers, largely because they were people I knew I could trust to get the job done.

This relationship can get strained if a producer is slacking or a director doesn't trust their producer. Because the things a producer takes care of in pre-production are so vital to actually being able to shoot, some directors probably get antsy and take on more than they should. But again, this is probably a case by case basis. 

2) On the whole, I wouldn't say that Chapman gives directors god-like status, though. Sure, the director has to have the final creative say to keep a flim cohesive, but collaboration is something that people at Chapman take seriously and enjoy as well. We all own our films equally. Sure you're always going to have some overly egotistical people, but that's just unavoidable. 

I would say on the whole that the collaborative style of Chapman it its biggest positive. People aren't trying to sabotage each other's projects as sometimes happens at USC. Everyone works on each others sets, directors included. So like if people work as PD or AD on my set, when they're directing I'll fill one of those roles for them. If a sound designer needs people to help with foley, there's never a shortage of people willing to help. Editors will grab other directors, editors, dps, sound designers, whoever to give feedback on something that their director isn't sure of.

3) If the collaborative student body is the best thing about Chapman (well, possibly tied with some of the absolutely awesome faculty with tons of experience)... then the admin is the worst. Some of it's beyond their control. Scheduling issues come up because right now there aren't enough classrooms in the film school. The University itself sometimes mandates totally impractical things because they know nothing about filmmaking. 

But the admin deserves blame for many of their mistakes. There are some simple things like not replying to emails or not being in their offices that really drive students crazy when they're trying to make permit or production deadlines. The most frustrating thing seems to be the lack of communication between the admin and the faculty. So for instance, faculty are working with you on your scripts and encouraging you to push the limits and do things that, it turns out, the admin doesn't want you to do or that can't be done within some admin rules the faculty aren't always aware of. I'm not going to lie and say I think the admin is perfect. Evidently they have about 1/3 the staff that most comparably sized schools have and the University won't budget for more people, which is a lot of the problem. But it does create some problems.


EDIT: Oh, I noticed that someone had mentioned directors writing their own stuff. Definitely true. And some shouldn't. Personally I was a writer long before I was a director and want to pursue both, so obviously I will write when I have the chance. But also most indie directors who get ahead write at least some of their own stuff. The script is the currency of Hollywood, and smart directors know they need them.

However, when I worked with a writing student I had a great experience. We never butted heads at all. I had him come help out on set in a variety of roles because he wanted to. Many directors don't want writers on set. Many writers don't want to be on set. 

But let me tell you the main reason people don't use screenwriting students much: screenwriting students don't *want* to write short films. They have to write film and TV scripts. The short scripts get pushed to the side, and rightfully so, because no agent or producer is ever going to read them. There's no industry for being a short script writer. Yes, it's good that they have one cycle film produced so they know the process. But quite honestly, most of the writing students I know couldn't care less about not writing, say, a thesis film. They have more important things to focus on.


----------



## solojones (Mar 28, 2011)

BTW, add me to the 'I've never heard of a mentoring program' list. Can you explain what they told you about this? Maybe it's something they're just instituting next year. I would love to take part in something like that, obviously


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 29, 2011)

there ya go. Rachel pretty much hit it right on the head.

on the note about screenwriters though. there are some out there that are very willing to work on short stuff too. I've heard from some directors about how willing the screenwriters are to work with them if they were given a core concept, but that's only a case of some. not all.


----------



## super8isgreat (Mar 29, 2011)

man! im glad i finally get to chime in. i couldnt register for the past week or two...system glitch. 

any other cinematography applicants? have you guys heard anything yet? ive been seeing a lot of directing and screenwriting people.


----------



## birdude (Mar 30, 2011)

Solojones, thank you for your helpful post. I'm growing more impressed with Chapman the more I hear about it. I have a couple questions. 1) How is the cinematography program, especially compared to UCLA and AFI? 2) I'm also interested in other areas like editing and writing; does Chapman allow students to dabble in other areas outside their main field of study?



> Originally posted by super8isgreat:
> man! im glad i finally get to chime in. i couldnt register for the past week or two...system glitch.
> 
> any other cinematography applicants? have you guys heard anything yet? ive been seeing a lot of directing and screenwriting people.


Hey super8isgreat (an apt name, by the way), it's nice to see another cinematography applicant. I haven't heard anything from Chapman, although the admissions department has been helpful with setting up WebAdvisor and fixing minor things.

This is the last school I'm waiting to hear back from, and the wait is killing me haha.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 31, 2011)

dabbling:  Chapman has a unique structure in that you pay whatever the (outrageous) semester fees are and can take any additional classes in the summer, interterm, and semester that you want.  Editors can take directing classes, writers can take cinematography classes, etc...  How many extra classes you want to take is determined by how much work you're willing to do and how far your interests stretch.  But you can definitely take classes outside your discipline - and at no extra cost.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 31, 2011)

So no one's heard anything from Chapman yet?  If we don't start hearing anything by tomorrow it'll be the longest they've waited in the past four years to start notifying people.  I sent an e-mail to Eva but as of yet haven't heard anything back.  Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 31, 2011)

I was wondering, while we wait, for those that currently are attending Chapman, what are some good places near campus to live?  Perhaps a little presumptuous but I haven't seen much on this topic since the '09 thread.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 31, 2011)

All right, so here's the thing.  If you're not from New York City of Southern California, you're going to be shocked at the cost of rent.  

If you want to live alone, $1000 is probably about what to expect for rent for a month.  Sharing a 2 or 3 bedroom place you can get down to $600 per person or so.  

If you want to live near campus, a lot of people go with La Veta Grand, but it's a loud and sort of ridiculous complex.  I live on Maple, and there are a few small, quiet complexes here, but easy walk to classes.  In Orange, there are some other places that are cheaper, but you'll be driving.

Santa Ana is cheaper still, but is one of the most densely populated places in the country and is sort of unpleasant.

Fullerton is a little bit of a haul, but is cheaper and has a lot of students from Cal State Fullerton.  If you want quiet, though, probably go near campus.  

Some people live in Irvine or Tustin, too, but not many.

And after the first two years, a lot of people move into LA, which costs about the same.  The commute is a bit of a *****, though, so I'm not sure I'd start there.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

I was just called by Alex Rose, and I am now officially accepted into Chapman's Producing Program!!! I am absolutely ecstatic and so honored  Are there any other producers who have been accepted so far? If so, please let me know, I would love to get to know you, or even any discipline at all! I cannot wait to start making my life-long connections now, this is what I have been waiting so long for. 

A question I have is about fellowships-- whether you are a current/alumni of Chapman or an applicant, does anyone know typically how much those admitted receive for a fellowship? Is this information in the official acceptance letter I will receive? I am just slightly confused about how I go about finding out whether or not/how much money I would receive for a fellowship.

Thanks so much! Best of luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 31, 2011)

Currently I live in the Garden Grove area which is next to The Block (outlet mall). the pricing is around 1008-1050 afaik so try that out too.
I was in this place called City Plaza Apartments and it's pretty nice. the only stipulation is that a 1 bedroom can only get 1 parking spot, so you'll have to be living alone or if you decide to room w someone else, you'll have to either carpool or take turns parking on the street.


----------



## solojones (Mar 31, 2011)

On the subject of taking classes outside your emphasis.... yes it is possible. And in the summer there's a class where anyone can fill any role on a short film (although you don't get a budget and shoot digital). Frankly as a conservatory it's still not really possible to fill key creative positions outside your emphasis on the major projects (cycles or thesis). But you are welcome to take the classes, as someone else said. Personally as a director I've taken a lot of classes in writing and television.

Places to live... Maybe I'm just weird but I never, ever wanted to live down near old towne. It's filled with college kids and is loud and there's nowhere to park. Personally I live in Orange but up in the foothills. I split a 2bed/2.5 bath townhome style condo with another student for $775/mo each. Personally it's worth it. We live in a safe, quiet suburban neighborhood with a big pool, hot tub, and our own in-home washer/drier. So there are areas even for weird people like me who'd much rather have peace and quiet to write than people around to party with. Nerd.


----------



## Gordino (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats UCFfilmgirl!  

I got an e-mail from Mrs. Diosomito yesterday saying that they still haven't made many decisions yet so looks like you're ahead of the pack!  She said she's going to ask Alex Rose to see what sort of time line they're looking at for sending out more decisions.  Since you've gotten word I hope that means the rest will be close behind.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats UCFfilmgirl,

I'm currently a first year in the producing program and I think I might be able to answer some of the producing questions you have, if any.  

Concerning fellowships, the max is 10K a year, but it can vary for different students.  For my fellowship, I just talked to Alex and simply asked if I could get one (probably a little less blunt than that), but that's really all it takes.

Let me know if you have any more questions and congratulations again.


----------



## rob0683 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats UCF Film Girl!  I flew out and met with Barbara Doyle this week and briefly met with Alex Rose.  I hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Congrats UCFfilmgirl,
> 
> I'm currently a first year in the producing program and I think I might be able to answer some of the producing questions you have, if any.
> ...



Hi wyy123,
Could you (or any other current MFA student) tell me more about how much financial aid a graduate student would be entitled to receive from Chapman to not only pay for tuition, but also, other living expenses (e.g., housing, food, transportation, etc.).  Assuming the FAFSA form has already been submitted for the 2011-12 school year in the beginning of February, and it shows that the student does not have any assets or income from working, what is the most that that student could expect from financial aid?  Does anyone know more about any of that?

Also, does anyone have any comments or opinions about housing in the area, such as Gateway Apartment Homes in Orange, or Towne Centre at Orange Apartments, The Terrace Apartments in Orange, Fairway Park Apartments, Windsor at Main Place Apartments, Renaissance at Uptown Orange Apartments, Palm Tree Gardens, Villa Pointe,, Orange Creek Apartments?  Also, how about housing in Tustin or Irvine?  I know many of these could be pricey, but does anyone have any good or bad comments about any of these?  Also, does Chapman offer student loans that will cover these apartments, do they have a budget limit, or does a student have to 'negotiate' with financial aid if they want to rent in a nicer place?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't answer your first half about financial aid, but as for the apartment living, I would suggest rent.com or somesuch site.
I personally am at Orange Grove Apartment and I was previously at City Plaza Apartments. Both are pretty nice and the rent is not bad for where it is. (right next to the outlet)


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Mike_V.  What is considered to be a "reasonable" rent for a nice place in the area for a one bedroom apartment or a two-bedroom apartment with a roommate?  Does the rent include utilities?  If not, what should that cost in addition to the rent?  Does Chapman help new students to find roommates?  If so, how?  Thanks, again.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 4, 2011)

Chapman only offers a list of places you can rent at but they are not responsible for anything in particular.
The odd thing in orange county is that most apartments do not come with a microwave and a fridge so you'll have to get your own. It's wierd as hell, but i guess that's how it works in OC.
Rent usually includes water and trash but you pay for electricity. there are some "deposits" you might have to pay like gate clicker, pet deposit, etc. but nothing outrageous.
for me I'm in a 1bd apartment and it costs about a little over 1k a month. this is in general, but you can room w another student or 2 to lower the cost.


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 4, 2011)

FYI: I have a friend who was accepted into the prod design program about 3-4 weeks ago. She didn't have to do an interview or anything...just received the acceptance letter. 

Just thought I'd pass that along. I haven't heard anything regarding my cinematography app. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 4, 2011)

alot of people who apply to chapman will most often not get an interview. When I got in as an editor, i never got an interview, just a letter saying that I am accepted to Chapman.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 4, 2011)

I was accepted to Chapman for screenwriting today via letter from Alexandra Rose.  I did apply for the priority deadline, though, so that might explain why I seem to have heard before a lot of other people.


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> I was accepted to Chapman for screenwriting today via letter from Alexandra Rose.  I did apply for the priority deadline, though, so that might explain why I seem to have heard before a lot of other people.



Congrats! I also applied for the priority deadline, but still no word. I'm curious...does anyone [who's currently enrolled] know how many people from each field are usually accepted?


----------



## birdude (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> I was accepted to Chapman for screenwriting today via letter from Alexandra Rose.  I did apply for the priority deadline, though, so that might explain why I seem to have heard before a lot of other people.


Congratulations, KrisKelvin!

And thanks, solojones and notroberttowne, for answering my question about dabbling in classes outside our emphasis. I'm still waiting to hear, for cinematography.

This may have already been answered, but do we find out if we got accepted through e-mail, letter or WebAdvisor?


----------



## Hokie08 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on your acceptance, KrisKelvin!  Has your status on WebAdvisor changed as well?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 5, 2011)

FilmSchoolDad,

Besides the fellowship that you get from the school, which again varies but has a max of $10,000, federal loans are the source for most students to pay for tuition, living expenses, etc.  It's basically the same for most grad schools.  The one thing about Chapman is that we do get more money for our projects I've heard, especially for the thesis where we get $10,000.

I can't be sure of the exact number you can expect from financial aid, but it should cover everything completely (tuition, living, etc) if that's how you listed everything on the FAFSA.

Now as for housing, I live at Villa Pointe, it's a little older but it's fine.  Most places are pretty well priced for California, under 700, with at least a few utilities.  I think it really comes down to two things when making the decision: price and how close to school.  Either you want one more than the other or you can find a decent place to live that takes care of both.

In terms of roommates, we started a facebook group last year and started figuring things out through that page.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Apr 5, 2011)

THANK YOU WYY123!  Especially for the advice about finding a roommate by joining a Chapman accepted students facebook page, and also for giving me more info about the fellowship grants and financial aid.

Were you one of the fortunate students to receive a fellowship?  If so, is this something Alexandra Rose solely decides on?  Did you just ask for it, and what did you say to her when you asked?  Did you need to "sell" your financial needs in order to get the fellowship, or was it not that complicated?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Once I was accepted, I e-mailed Alex first asking if there were any fellowships that may be available for me.  I honestly can't remember if she called me back or I called her office first, but either way, she and I spoke on the phone the following week and I received a fellowship, but it wasn't just because I asked, there was some reasoning behind it, but that's all their decision of course.


----------



## birdude (Apr 5, 2011)

I just checked WebAdvisor, and there is a change! It now says, as of today, "Decision Mailed." I wonder what that means, acceptance-wise.


----------



## Gordino (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, at least it changed.  Still no joy, here.  Anyone hear about directing?


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdude:
> I just checked WebAdvisor, and there is a change! It now says, as of today, "Decision Mailed." I wonder what that means, acceptance-wise.


Right on, man! Glad to hear that cinematography letters are finally going out. When did you apply?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the well wishes, and good luck to everyone else who applied.  To answer a few of your questions (and I don't know how to quote multiple posts so I'm going in order):

Super8isgreat: the admissions FAQ says they accept between 15-20 people per discipline.  My letter said I was one of a “very limited number” of accepted students, but went no further.

Birdude: I found out via a mailed letter, though in a previous post UCFfilmgirl said she was called by Alex Rose.  Perhaps it varies by discipline.

Hokie08: I just checked and it said my decision had been mailed.  However, I was never sent any email informing me of this.  Thus, I did NOT expect to find a letter in my mailbox.


----------



## sid3sg (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I've gotten into the MFA/MBA Producing program! Received the mail last week. I was wondering if there is a Facebook group set up for accepted students.
I'm excited!


----------



## birdude (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by super8isgreat:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by birdude:
> I just checked WebAdvisor, and there is a change! It now says, as of today, "Decision Mailed." I wonder what that means, acceptance-wise.


Right on, man! Glad to hear that cinematography letters are finally going out. When did you apply? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>Yeah, it's quite scary and exciting haha. I applied Priority Deadline, Feb. 1. When did you apply?


----------



## solojones (Apr 6, 2011)

Regarding fellowships - ASK! ASK! ASK!

I didn't ask about fellowships, even though I really could have used them as I'm just paying for this on my own with loans. I presumed that they would be handed out based on some kind of merit system. That your perceived talent or undergrad performance would be taken into account. It's not. They just hand them out to the people who ask. As someone who worked my ass off in undergrad, you can imagine this kind of annoyed me 

But seriously, ask Alex about fellowships and you will likely get one. It may only be a few thousand a year, but anything helps.


----------



## random (Apr 7, 2011)

ask for fellowship before the admission or after?


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 7, 2011)

@birdude: I applied for the priority too...January 30th to be exact. No change of my webadvisor status yet. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## rob0683 (Apr 7, 2011)

RE:  sid3sg

Congrats!  Did you interview with both schools first?

Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## DJ (Apr 7, 2011)

I actually never once asked for a fellowship and received one. I technically missed the priority deadline by a day as well, so I wasn't even eligible.  I just assumed, at least in my case, that they specifically evaluated my interview, application materials, and undergrad transcript for me to be considered.


----------



## sid3sg (Apr 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by rob0683:
> RE:  sid3sg
> 
> Congrats!  Did you interview with both schools first?
> ...



Hey Rob,

No, I only interviewed with the Business School.  What's your status?


----------



## chg706 (Apr 8, 2011)

Can someone tell me where to log in to check my application status?


----------



## Hokie08 (Apr 8, 2011)

Did you receive a letter from Chapman's technology department a few days after your application acknowledgment?  Use that information to setup and sign-in to your WebAdvisor account.  If you didn't get the letter, I'd call the admissions department and ask them to send you another.  I hope this helps!


----------



## rob0683 (Apr 9, 2011)

> sid3sg



Hey Sid3sg,

I got emailed for an interview with the business college then asked the business college to set up an interview with the film school for me.  (I just wanted to make it worth while if I was going to fly out there.)  I didn't interview with Alex Rose, but rather Barbara Doyle.  I interviewed about a week ago.

I'm still waiting to hear.  Hopefully we will be fellow classmates in the fall!


----------



## solojones (Apr 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by DJ:
> I actually never once asked for a fellowship and received one. I technically missed the priority deadline by a day as well, so I wasn't even eligible.  I just assumed, at least in my case, that they specifically evaluated my interview, application materials, and undergrad transcript for me to be considered.



You are literally the first person I've talked to who got one without asking. Odd.


----------



## DJ (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, for starters, I don't think most people actually even think to ask for a fellowship (like yourself) due to the predisposed inclination that most schools actually evaluate candidates on a case by case basis to assess his/her eligibility for financial assistance.  Secondly, I just assumed I wasn't eligible since I didn't submit my application materials in time.

However, I can't really speak with much knowledge on the subject because I actually haven't talked with anyone about it.  I only know from my own personal experience.


----------



## justinslee (Apr 10, 2011)

Got accepted into directing on March 31st. It was a tough decision, but I'll be declining. I hope it opens up a spot and a scholarship to one of you guys!

Check out this LA times article that came out today. Really exciting! Best of luck everybody!

"Chapman University wants to overtake USC and NYU" - http://www.latimes.com/enterta...0410,0,2672082.story


----------



## Hokie08 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great article!  Thanks for sharing.  Best of luck to you, Justinslee!


----------



## solojones (Apr 10, 2011)

For any women who are coming to Chapman and are looking for a place to live, I will have a room with its own bathroom opening up. email me at solojones@gmail.com if you're interested


----------



## birdude (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, WebAdvisor said that they had my "Decision Mailed" a week ago, and I still haven't received anything. Neither have my parents at my permanent address. If nothing arrives the next couple days, I might give in and call up Chapman. Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdude:
> Hmm, WebAdvisor said that they had my "Decision Mailed" a week ago, and I still haven't received anything. Neither have my parents at my permanent address. If nothing arrives the next couple days, I might give in and call up Chapman. Has anyone else heard anything?


Still no word! Talked with one of the grad assistants today after my campus tour and she said that it was definitely weird that I havent heard yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## birdude (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by super8isgreat:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by birdude:
> Hmm, WebAdvisor said that they had my "Decision Mailed" a week ago, and I still haven't received anything. Neither have my parents at my permanent address. If nothing arrives the next couple days, I might give in and call up Chapman. Has anyone else heard anything?


Still no word! Talked with one of the grad assistants today after my campus tour and she said that it was definitely weird that I havent heard yet. Hopefully soon! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>Yeah, this whole wait is so damn nerve-racking! What was your impression of Chapman from the tour? I haven't yet had a chance to visit it.


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 12, 2011)

I was IMPRESSED! Unbelievable facilities. Plus, the area is really nice and feels laid back compared to ucla and usc.


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 12, 2011)

I was IMPRESSED! Unbelievable facilities. Plus, the area is really nice and feels laid back compared to ucla and usc.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 12, 2011)

So, I guess a lot of you probably know by now Chapman's announcement of going into Film production and distribution. (It was announce in Variety and the L.A. times and in the school website) That means,  basically Chapman is now a legit movie studio that will produce and distribute films in the $200K-$800K budget or what the film business call microbudget films. Is this a wise move? Personally, I have mixed feelings and a little wary about it. Why? I don't know. I mean, it's not a really new and radical idea, I guess my concern is how come more established film schools like UCLA, USC, NYU, and Columbia haven't done it. I'm sure they've thought about it but how come not one of the schools mentioned actually did it. Will Chapman's decision going into a film prod/distribution business diminish its integrity as a film school? I'm thinking most of the money that they'll use to produce these films will come from the tuition money they collect from students. I mean, where else does a school (and a private school like Chapman) gets its money? From tuition and donations, right? But, the money, IMO, should be used primarily to improve the quality of education and facilities of the school first and foremost. The article in L.A times said that Chapman wants to overtake USC, NYU and UCLA as a top film school. Well, you can't overtake these schools by producing your films. The quality of their education and the graduates they've produced made them top schools. Just saying..


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2011)

actually, the money that will be used will come from the people funding the production, not our tuition. please don't confuse and assume these things.
If you're not sure, ask Mc.Kraken. He knows more about it.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 12, 2011)

Still, should the school be diverting energy and resources toward making feature films when the computers are glacial, there aren't enough class rooms, and class sizes are sometimes double what the prospectus tells us we're getting?  

I'm all for the experiment, but I find it a bit silly that we're devoting student and faculty time and energy to these features when I have to take screenwriting classes in the faculty lounge because there's not enough class space.  

Also, the declared intention of these films as a way to give chapman alums entry into the industry rings supremely false when they are only considering 1 chapman script.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> actually, the money that will be used will come from the people funding the production, not our tuition. please don't confuse and assume these things.
> If you're not sure, ask Mc.Kraken. He knows more about it.



I'm not assuming, I'm just asking. So, who are these "people" that will be funding the production? The article in Variety and L.A. times specifically mentioned that Chapman will be producing microbudget films under Chapman Entertainment which will be the production/distribution arm of Chapman U's Dodge Film School. And this still doesn't answer whether it's a wise move or will it diminish Chapman's integrity as a film school.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 12, 2011)

Also, the declared intention of these films as a way to give chapman alums entry into the industry rings supremely false when they are only considering 1 chapman script.[/QUOTE]

True, NRT. Alexander Payne & Dustin Lance Black (from UCLA) or Ron Howard and Judd Apatow (from USC) didn't get their break because their schools produced their feature films. They made it because of their talent and with the help of other alumni before them that made it. If Chapman is going to make an assurance that every movie they'll produce will be written or directed by a Chapman alum then I'm all for it.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2011)

> I'm thinking most of the money that they'll use to produce these films will come from the tuition money they collect from students. I mean, where else does a school (and a private school like Chapman) gets its money? From tuition and donations, right? But, the money, IMO, should be used primarily to improve the quality of education and facilities of the school first and foremost.


to quote you above...
Anyways, I sure they're not using the tuition money to fund their "studio productions".
so i suggest against making these statements before you know what it is. I'm not berating anyone, but I want to make that clear before any misinformation gets spread out.
and NRT is right, so far there has been only 1 known chapman script and not much else. As far as I know, the whole "studio production" thing is still in its fetal stage if anything and I believe they shouldn't have pushed to unveil any of this news so early when it's still not 100% ready.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 12, 2011)

oh, I'm sure Chapman loves the press its generating over this news. But, regardless whether it's still in its fetal stage or it won't use tuition money, STILL, it doesn't answer the question of how come more established film schools which Chapman would LOVE so much to overtake are not doing this (having its own film production/distribution business)?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I never really said I can answer your questions there, but my belief is that because alot of these schools hate change.
Taking these steps require a massive change to their current system that has been working for them for however long it is that they have been established. By doing something like what Chapman is doing, they have to divert their expenditure that they would usually spend on the school itself into the new program.
Chapman is taking a massive step that also comes with alot of risk, financially and popularity.
So my guess is that because alot of these schools (this extends beyond film schools but the majority of all the schools and institutions worldwide) strongly believe in "if it ain't broke, don't change it" and their system has been working fine for a very long time.
does it compromise the integrity of chapman? who knows. it depends on how the execute this program. alot of your questions are dependant on what the school will do and how it will pan out therefore asking it here, at a student forum, would get you as far as what I can offer you: speculation.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you're belief that the other schools are afraid of change, my belief is that Chapman should emulate the top film schools they wish to overtake by NOT getting into film production and distribution. Like what NRT said, Chapman should use the resources they're going to allocate in this new business into getting more classrooms for students and maybe that'll produce quality graduates that will make Chapman a top film school.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2011)

ok, i was just talking about this in the production workshop 4 class.
essentially, it's just using Chapman's name. it is completely separate from the school itself therefore it is not recieving any fundings from the school at all. so your worries should be laid to rest.
I've also been told that USC attempted this 8 years ago and failed. We'll see how Chapman's attempt will pan out, but if you're worried about the school diverting attention to this studio "project" financially, then don't. it's completely separate from the school. essentially borrowing the school's name and theoretically bringing in chapman scripts and crew.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 13, 2011)

So anyways, back to the normal discussion about Chapman as a prospective school...


----------



## nonamejoe (Apr 13, 2011)

It still says "decision pending" for my status for the MFA in Screenwriting program.  Has anyone else heard one way or another? Should I have heard something by now?  Any insight from those accepted or who are currently students would be great!


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 13, 2011)

From what I recall, they just haven't made their decision yet.  When the status changes, it usually signifies the decision has been made.  I know the waiting sucks, but just push through, do some writing, fight crime, you know the drill.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> So anyways, back to the normal discussion about Chapman as a prospective school...


lol sorry. school politics can spill to the forums when one is not careful.

but yeah in regards to webadvisor, as soon as it goes blank from decision pending, you can pretty much contact the school asking if you have been accepted or not.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 13, 2011)

the thing about Chapman is that they have rolling acceptances, so unfortunately there's no real way to know when you might hear.  I applied (back when the deadline was April 30) on April 21, and heard on May 9 - almost no waiting at all, but there were people who didn't hear until July or August that year, and some people who had applied by the priority deadline had heard in late March.


----------



## birdude (Apr 15, 2011)

My mailed decision never arrived, so I called Chapman and found out I've been accepted! I am very, very excited.


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdude:
> My mailed decision never arrived, so I called Chapman and found out I've been accepted! I am very, very excited.


Congrats! Who did you talk to when you called? I need to call them and see what's up.


----------



## birdude (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by super8isgreat:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by birdude:
> My mailed decision never arrived, so I called Chapman and found out I've been accepted! I am very, very excited.


Congrats! Who did you talk to when you called? I need to call them and see what's up. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>Thanks! I called the number for graduate assistants: 714-628-2764. They should have information about your status, but I found Ms. Diosomito very helpful in quickly emailing me a PDF of my letter of acceptance.


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 15, 2011)

@birdude
I was accepted too. I am trying to decide between FSU and Chapman.  I could not visit Chapman. Can you tell me what you like about Chapman - Subjective and/or Objective. 

I am having a difficult time deciding.  They are both great schools.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, been visiting these forums for quite awhile and decided to finally join in on the conversation. Everybody here seems very friendly and passionate about pursuing graduate film study so its nice to be with like minded people!

Anyway, I too applied to the Chapman MFA in Producing on 12/1/10 (way before the priority deadline) and have not heard anything. On WebAdvisor it shows my status as "file complete, decision pending" and has been like that since 12/21/10. I sent an email asking about the status and have not gotten any response. At this point I'm not too sure on what to do. Chapman is my first choice and I don't want to accept any other offers before hearing back from them first but the clock is winding down.

I'm not sure what's taking so long. I applied very early and would appreciate a yes or no answer. I have read that some of you have gotten accepted into this program and others as well but has anyone out there received a rejection letter? I feel like I'm possibly stuck on a wait list or in a "maybe" limbo. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 16, 2011)

call the admissions office.


----------



## Gordino (Apr 16, 2011)

Aladdin,


   I'm in the same boat as you.  I submitted by the priority deadline, had a great interview with Mr. Badham, and e-mailed him back and forth several times now and have heard nothing as well.  I've asked Mr. Badham and the admissions office about my status and have heard nothing yet as well.  I applied for directing and pretty much the feeling I'm getting from the admin office is "wait".  Which is of course nerve racking considering that this is the longest it's taken them in the last five years to start sending out acceptance letters for directing applicants.  I am thinking of calling again on Monday and seeing what I can get out of them.  Has anyone heard what's going on out there?


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 16, 2011)

@Gordino,

I didn't find out that I was in until I called the Prof who interviewed me. I suggest calling. See Birdude's post with a number of someone that can tell you.


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 16, 2011)

> Thanks! I called the number for graduate assistants:  *714-628-2764*. They should have information about your status, but I found Ms. Diosomito very helpful in quickly emailing me a PDF of my letter of acceptance.



@Gordino - Here you go.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by Gordino:
> Aladdin,
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you.  I submitted by the priority deadline, had a great interview with Mr. Badham, and e-mailed him back and forth several times now and have heard nothing as well.  I've asked Mr. Badham and the admissions office about my status and have heard nothing yet as well.  I applied for directing and pretty much the feeling I'm getting from the admin office is "wait".  Which is of course nerve racking considering that this is the longest it's taken them in the last five years to start sending out acceptance letters for directing applicants.  I am thinking of calling again on Monday and seeing what I can get out of them.  Has anyone heard what's going on out there?



Thanks for all the quick responses guys. I will give them a call on Monday and see what I can find out.

Gordino, I forgot to mention that I was never contacted by anyone in the admissions office and didn't have an interview. I've read conflicting posts on the forums as far as producers are concerned. Chapman seems inconsistent in who they interview and who they don't. It appears as though directors usually get interviews but its less common for the other fields? If this isn't the case then I'm guessing that in all likelihood I didn't get accepted.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone is in the office next week because we're on spring break.  

As a producer, I got interviewed or at least just talked to Barbara for a while, wasn't really an interview honestly. I know at least a few others who did as producers.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> I'm not sure if anyone is in the office next week because we're on spring break.
> 
> As a producer, I got interviewed or at least just talked to Barbara for a while, wasn't really an interview honestly. I know at least a few others who did as producers.



Thanks for the heads up. I looked up the academic calendar and it says that spring break is for students only, Monday to Thursday, and that the entire University is closed on Friday. I'm not sure if that means that nobody will be staffing the graduate department. Tried calling several times and left a message with no luck. Either they are closed or ignoring me  To be honest, I'm pretty discouraged at this point. All those accepted seem like they have had at least some contact with an administrator. I would still really like to attend but since they are so unresponsive I think I might just accept admittance into my second choice.

Congrats to everyone that did get in!


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 19, 2011)

@ Aladdin
Don't take it personally. IMO, you should try to hang on at least until the beginning of next week. Many have called and left messages and are not getting responses. 

I called the prof that interviewed me, who said I was in, but I never received my letter.  I called twice and left messages - no response. 

Don't give up just yet.  What is your 2nd choice?


----------



## PJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Congrats to those who get in. I was interviewed by prof Alex for producing program on last Thursday and she sent me an email about the fellowship she can offer me yesterday. Still waiting to get the official admission email. Has anyone here received the official email or mail yet?


----------



## birdude (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by pairodocks:
> @ Aladdin
> Don't take it personally. IMO, you should try to hang on at least until the beginning of next week. Many have called and left messages and are not getting responses.
> 
> ...


Seconded. I tried calling Alex Rose today and just got her office's voice mail.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know the majority of the faculty that I have class with are not in town, including Barbara Doyle.  Just take a breathe.  There is seriously no one in the school right now but people getting tours of the school (I went by to pick up some camera reports for a film shoot).


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 19, 2011)

@wyy123

Thanks for letting us know. We can all breathe a collective sigh of relief.

@Aladdin

Apparently, no one's home! We should all wait for next week to blow up the phones.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 19, 2011)

Um...if no one's there, what happens when my intent to enroll form and deposit arrive at the graduate admissions office tomorrow?


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 19, 2011)

@kris
How did you send it?


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Um...if no one's there, what happens when my intent to enroll form and deposit arrive at the graduate admissions office tomorrow?


pretty sure theres people in admissions. i called today and people were answering phones.


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 19, 2011)

@kris
i read on the "Accepted Chapman..." thread that you were not sure you were going to Chapman.  

Just curious.  Why did you send a deposit if you are not sure?


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 19, 2011)

@super8
What number did you call? I have called and no one ever answers - just leaving voice mails and receiving no response.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 19, 2011)

FYI:
This week is spring break. try next week guys.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by pairodocks:
> Just curious.  Why did you send a deposit if you are not sure?



I didn't want to lose my spot, and of the schools at which I was accepted Chapman was my top choice.  Either I go to Chapman or don't do an MFA this fall.  But I'm not sure yet.


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 19, 2011)

@Kris
Are you coming from undergrad?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by pairodocks:
> Just curious.  Why did you send a deposit if you are not sure?



I didn't want to lose my spot, and of the schools at which I was accepted Chapman was my top choice.  Either I go to Chapman or don't do an MFA this fall.  But I'm not sure yet. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Kris, why worry when you got into Chapman when it's your top choice? You're in. nothing to be worried about.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 19, 2011)

@pairodocks
Yes I'm coming from undergrad.  Any particular reason you ask?

@Mike_V
I'm not worried, just a little concerned that I've had no communication from them except for getting my letter.  Plus, I waited more than 10 days from when I received it to send the form back (I'd asked for an extension well in advance but received no response).  So they can legally revoke my acceptance.  I just hope they don't.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 19, 2011)

fair enough.
well, check webadvisor or give them a call to double check. tommorrow or next week (although this week is spring break and I dont see any of the offices really making any effort to work so you're better off next week i think lol)


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 19, 2011)

@pairodocks

Thanks for the advice  I'll just try and be patient.

As far as the second choice goes, its the MFA in Creative Producing at Columbia College Chicago.


----------



## Gordino (Apr 20, 2011)

I was finally able to get a hold of Gianne yesterday and all she could tell me was that while some decisions have been made, not all of them have been yet, so if your webadvisor says "decision pending" you're still in the running.  She then told me to call Alex to try and get a better idea of the decision time line but all I got was voice mail.

So there's still hope, the wait is just painful.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by Gordino:
> I was finally able to get a hold of Gianne yesterday and all she could tell me was that while some decisions have been made, not all of them have been yet, so if your webadvisor says "decision pending" you're still in the running.  She then told me to call Alex to try and get a better idea of the decision time line but all I got was voice mail.
> 
> So there's still hope, the wait is just painful.



That's good to hear gordino, thanks for update. My WebAdvisor account says "decision pending" as well but I'm curious as to whether or not anyone has gotten a rejection letter yet? That would be the only way to tell if decision pending means anything positive or if its just a category for everybody regardless of being in the running or not.


----------



## DJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Decision Pending is what WebAdvisor says for anyone who hasn't had a decision made for them yet.  Mine changed from Decision Pending to Admission Accepted.  I think it will either change to that or Admission Rejected, or at least that's what I've heard.  I know it's hard, but try to be patient and try to keep yourself busy.  I remember I was checking like three times a day until my status changed, but that just made me more anxious.


----------



## sid3sg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Here's the link to the Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/home.p...203797719642937&ap=1

Cheers


----------



## RJDee (Apr 25, 2011)

I just got a call for an interview with Alex for the MFA in Prodcution! I wrote off Chapman since it has been so long and I hadn't heard anything; now I might actually have a shot! I'm trying to manage my expectations, but still, this is a good sign.


----------



## Max Keller (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got an e-mail from Alex Rose to set up an interview!  Couldn't be more excited about the prospect of going to Chapman.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 29, 2011)

@RJDee and Max Keller: congrats! I hope everything works out for you guys. What programs did you both apply to?

Gordino, any luck getting in touch with anyone? Nothing on my end.


----------



## Gordino (Apr 29, 2011)

Aladdin,

   I wasn't able to get a hold of Alex Rose at all by phone so I e-mailed Professor Badham and asked him.  He said he sent an e-mail to her asking that she try and get to my application soon.  Other than that...nothing.  I know people heard all the way through June but this is getting crazy, I've had my app in since January.


----------



## super8isgreat (Apr 29, 2011)

Webadvisor says "decision mailed"...sweaty palms and pounding heart until it arrives. I applied for cinematography.


----------



## Max Keller (Apr 29, 2011)

Aladdin, I applied for the producing program.  I'm meeting with her at 12:30 on Monday.  She said it would last until 2:30, so I'm assuming that there's going to be a tour of the facilities in addition to the interview (I've yet to see the school in person).


----------



## birdude (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally posted by super8isgreat:
> Webadvisor says "decision mailed"...sweaty palms and pounding heart until it arrives. I applied for cinematography.


That's exciting, man. Good luck!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I did get accepted to Chapman's MFA Film & Television Producing Program, but a few days ago I found out I was accepted to Columbia University's Creative Producing Program in NYC.  I am battling with this huge decision about ivy league Columbia in NYC vs. up-and-coming gorgeous Chapman near LA. 

I have been actively searching for opinions on the Admitted Columbia blog (if you have some free time & feel interested please go take a look about what some people have been saying in the most recent posts). What I am now going to do is actively search for opinions about Chapman! For what I want to do (work in development as an executive, at an agency, in a studio, etc.), I do feel like an ivy league education will open so many more doors in this area of the film industry that I see myself in, but I am also of the belief that it is not where you go, but what you do with it that matters. Any and all opinions on Columbia vs. Chapman would be greatly appreciated. I am in love with both places, so this is the hardest decision I have ever had to make in my life!


----------



## KrisKelvin (May 1, 2011)

This sentence is the most important one in your post:



> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> I am also of the belief that it is not where you go, but what you do with it that matters.



Look, I was of the same sentiment as you seem to be up until pretty recently””I thought a big name school (basically UCLA/USC/AFI/NYU/Columbia) would guarantee me a great future.  But, having talked to people who went to these schools and/or know people who did, I know that isn't true.  The only certainties are death and taxes, not getting a job because you went to film school.

I will say that this statement is false:



> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> I do feel like an ivy league education will open so many more doors



I go to a university that isn't an Ivy but is ranked above a few of them, and I also spent a year at probably the most prestigious university in the world, and do you know how much those names have helped me?  None.  Because it's personal connections that matter, especially in this field.  The “great” positions I've had were through connections””I could've gone to a community college and I still would've gotten those gigs.  

Now, maybe film school will help you to form those personal connections, but so will going out and working right now.  Bottom line: don't go to film school because you think there's some intrinsic value to the name itself.  Go because you want to improve your craft and think the instruction within the program can better help you with that than a job or internship.  Doors will be opened either way.

I will say that if faced with your decision, I wouldn't think it that difficult because those are radically different programs.  If you're big on independent film and NYC, then choose Columbia.  If you'd rather strive for Hollywood, Chapman seems more intent on that.  There are other factors for sure (cost, duration of program, etc.), but overall you have to consider what kind of films you want to make and which school can best teach you to make those.


----------



## wyy123 (May 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I did get accepted to Chapman's MFA Film & Television Producing Program, but a few days ago I found out I was accepted to Columbia University's Creative Producing Program in NYC.  I am battling with this huge decision about ivy league Columbia in NYC vs. up-and-coming gorgeous Chapman near LA.
> ...



Well I can't really say much about Columbia since I have no experience or too much knowledge about the program.  I can say in terms of what you want to do, I am pretty much in the same place.  As a producing student, I immediately had doors open in terms of internships as soon as I got here.  I even pitched a television project at Paradigm because one of my professors  liked it enough and set up a meeting for me.  My current internship is in development, and this summer I am not only continuing the one I have (and have had since October) but I will be starting another in a few weeks, again in development.  Both of these internships have come directly from a professor and I'm pretty sure I got in because of who she was.  I don't really know what an Ivy league education will do for you once you're out here, I mean there are some people who have one, but at the same time I think there are more people who don't.

It's all about what you make it, in my opinion, but of course, where you decide to go is yours.


----------



## Belle (May 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I applied to Chapman's MFA Film & Television Producing Program. I just received word from Alex Rose and will be doing a Skype interview tomorrow with her. I am very excited at the prospect of going to Chapman! For those of you who have been called for interviews, is it likely that those who have been selected for interviews will be accepted? Also what kinds of questions do they ask in the interview? How long does the interview last? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Max Keller (May 3, 2011)

Belle,
  I interviewed with Alex Rose yesterday at Dodge for the producers program.  An interview doesn't guarantee admission, but it certainly puts you in a better spot than those who haven't been called for interviews.  Mine was very informal, probably only lasting about 20 minutes.  Just go in and be yourself.  Be honest with your answers.  Show them why they should want you as much as you want them.


----------



## Gordino (May 5, 2011)

Just got a call from Alex Rose!  She said congratulations, I made it in for directing!


----------



## Mike_V (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations!
I hope to hear more from the rest of you guys soon!


----------



## rcross11 (May 5, 2011)

I've been lurking this thread for months and the anxiety is starting to get to me.

I haven't heard from anyone and I can never get anyone on the phone.

With that said, congratulations to those who have already learned of their acceptance.


----------



## Mike_V (May 5, 2011)

has calling the admissions office failed to give you any answers?
what about webadvisor?


----------



## rcross11 (May 6, 2011)

Webadvisor still just states, "decision pending."

I've tried calling the admissions office numerous times and have left a message or two and I've been unable to get hold of anyone.


----------



## Mike_V (May 6, 2011)

ah ok. well if it says decision pending, then they're still deciding. when that disappears to a blank, then they have reached a decision. I hope that helps.


----------



## rcross11 (May 7, 2011)

I understand, my impatience is getting the better of me. I get the feeling the longer it takes, the less likely that I am of acceptance.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Hokie08 (May 9, 2011)

Hey rcross11.  I'm in the same boat.  Hang in there!


----------



## Turner (May 9, 2011)

I was notified on April 28th of my acceptance to the screenwriting program with an email from Gianne and my online status changed to "Decision Mailed". I just turned down the offer to attend UCLA. Hopefully that spot goes to someone in the forum!


----------



## Aladdin (May 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by Gordino:
> Just got a call from Alex Rose!  She said congratulations, I made it in for directing!



Congratulations! I'm happy to hear you got in Gordino!

I actually called on Monday and much to my surprise, a graduate assistant answered. I asked about the status of my app and was told that "she" (I'm assuming Alex Rose) wanted to interview me. I was supposed to get a call back but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Gordino (May 11, 2011)

Congrats Aladdin, I think that's still good news.  From what I've read in past years getting an interview usually bodes well for the future.  Hang in there, I'm sure the call will come.


----------



## jackflag (May 11, 2011)

how are you guys logging into webadvisor? my UN and PW that I used for the application doesn't work, and the guest section doesn't have a login.


----------



## Aladdin (May 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by jackflag:
> how are you guys logging into webadvisor? my UN and PW that I used for the application doesn't work, and the guest section doesn't have a login.



jackflag,

You can call the Service Desk at (714) 997-6600 to activate your WebAdvisor account. They will set you up with a username and temporary password.

@Gordino: Thanks for your words, I really hope to hear something soon. I'll let you guys know if there's any progress. Here's hoping that everyone else waiting hears back also. Goodluck!


----------



## rcross11 (May 11, 2011)

I was finally able to get someone on the phone and she said I should hear something in the next two weeks. She also said she'd ask the professor reviewing my application.

Didn't help my anxiety much...hah.


----------



## junni731 (May 20, 2011)

Hello, 

My name is Jun, and just got accepted to Chapman as Film production with editing emphasis. I graduated from Chapman undergrad in film studies, and worked at several big production companies in last two years... 

Applied for USC directing and Chapman editing, but only got into Chapman, so I guess I'm going back to orange!! 

Looking forward to working with you!! ^.^

-Jun


----------



## solojones (May 24, 2011)

I know I posted this in the thread for those accepted, but I'll go ahead and post it again here in case there are any women looking for a roommate.

I'll be a third year director and I'm looking for a female roommate to take over a room in my place in August. I am willing to switch rooms if you would like a cheaper room. $725/mo for the normal sized room (I'll pay $825 for the bigger room), or we each pay $775/mo if you take the bigger room. Gas, electric, and internet in addition to that.

Both rooms have their own attached bathroom with shower. The condo is in the Orange hills. It's a 10 minute drive from school. It's a quiet, family-oriented suburban kind of place. No pesky apartment managers, no noisy neighbors. Three parking spaces for 2 occupants. A large neighborhood pool and hottub. I already have couches, a TV, PS3, surround sound, kitchen table, all utensils and kitchen items. You just provide stuff for your room. Best of all, the condo has its own washer/drier right next to the bedrooms! This is my favorite place I've ever lived. Contact me if you're interested.

weeda102@chapman.edu


Now, to those of you still waiting... yeah, unfortunately it's the kind of thing you'll have to get used to with the admin. They do rolling admissions and in our year people were still applying late and hearing back all summer. Sloppy but it's the way it is.


----------



## rcross11 (May 26, 2011)

Today, Katie called me to ask the status of my acceptance and deposit. I told her I had no idea I'd been accepted, hahaha.

Shortly afterwards, Alex called to confirm that I had indeed been accepted! Interesting way in, but I'll take it.


----------



## Gordino (May 27, 2011)

Congrats rcross11! 

I got the same call from Katie last night, asked if I had sent in my deposit.  I was a little nervous about that as I had mailed it in way back on the 14th.  She assured me they probably had it, the office was just a little behind.

Hope to see ya in the fall!


----------



## solojones (May 29, 2011)

Yeah... sometimes things like that are going to happen with the admin. Gonna have to get used to that 

Welcome to Chapman!


----------



## Peebo (Jun 28, 2011)

So... I still haven't heard from Chapman and I've been accepted to other schools.  Do I just wait to hear from Chapman before I start accepting/declining everyone else?  They don't respond to my e-mails either.  Any wisdom?


----------



## pairodocks (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Peebo,

Many of us have experienced the same frustration with Chapman's lack of communication and don't understand it; however try calling Gianne.  

She works in the Film School Admissions.  She can be reached at (714) 289-3590.  If she does not answer. leave a message and say it is Urgent.  Hope that helps.  If she doesn't call you back, call again and say that it is the 2nd, 3rd, etc. message you have left.  Eventually you should get a response from her.


----------



## solojones (Jul 2, 2011)

Everyone's been gone for the first part of July for vacation. But this sort of thing is very par for the course for Chapman.


----------



## Hokie08 (Aug 7, 2011)

It's been a long six months, but I was just informed that I was accepted into the Screenwriting MFA program this year!

Just to aid those applying next year, I applied early decision and I'm just finding out now.  Hang in there if you find yourself in the same boat next year.  It's still possible!


----------

